# Wenn als zufällige Ini Occulus rauskommt...



## Nobundo (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich schreibe mal einen Beitrag weil ich hoffe hier viele Spieler von deutschen Realms zu erreichen und natürlich weil ich oft Pech mit der Zufalls Hero (Occulus) hatte. Also mal direkt zum Thema:

Wenn ihr euch für eine zufällige heroische Instanz anmeldet und der ladebildschirm vom Occulus erscheint, dann bitte denkt erstmal ganz kurz logisch nach, bevor ihr die Gruppe Hals über Kopf verlasst. Denn, wie euch sicherlich klar ist habt ihr durch das Suchtool einen 15minütigen CD den ihr abwarten m+sst bevor ihr euch erneut eintragen könnt. Das Occulus ne Drecksini ist, darin sind sich die meisten Spieler einig, aber das betrifft doch eigentlich nur die Bosse Nr 3 und 4, da sind sich glaube ich auch eigentlich alle einig. Alsosollte doch auch eigentlich jedem der sich die Zeit nimmt mal ganz kurz nachzudenken klar werden, dass es viel sinnvoller ist die 15min CD im Occulus abzufeiern, 2 Bosse zu killen, 2 Abzeichen zu kassieren und dann die Gruppe aufzulösen. So kann sich danach jedes Gruppenmitglied direkt wieder ins Suchtool eintragen und weiter Instanzen besuchen. Badabing Badabum.


----------



## Zangoran (22. Dezember 2009)

Wieso überhaupt das Tool bzw die Ini vorzeitig verlassen nur weil Occulus zufällig dabei rauskommt?

Das Problem ist dass viele 

a) anscheinend immer noch nicht wissen dass sie nicht mehr so "schwer" wie zuvor ist 

und

b) sich davor auch nie richtig mit den Bossen auseinander gesetzt haben und so ständig gewhiped sind.


Mittlerweile ist die Instanz sehr leicht machbar. Ich bin vor dem nerf auch ungern reingegangen aber mittlerweile is es ne Hero wie jede andere auch.

So far

Zangoran


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Deswegen meldest du dich neu an? 


b2t: Ich mach sie immer ausser 2 von 4 (ohne mich) leaven die grp


----------



## Sarif (22. Dezember 2009)

occu ist eigentlich meine lieblingsini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Sarif


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Dezember 2009)

Occu war damals schon einfach vor dem Nerf weiss nicht was alle immer damit haben <.<


----------



## Nobundo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Deswegen meldest du dich neu an?



Sorry, um sich in nem WoW-Forum anzumelden braucht normalerweise wirklich einen echt driftigen Grund, hab das wohl zu sehr auf die leichte Schulter genommen.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2009)

Nobundo schrieb:


> Sorry, um sich in nem WoW-Forum anzumelden braucht normalerweise wirklich einen echt driftigen Grund, hab das wohl zu sehr auf die leichte Schulter genommen.


Nein nein du verstehst mich falsch,aber dass hört sich für mich nach einem mimimi geweine verlasst nicht die gruppe vorher thread an^^ und den machst du gleich nach dem du dich frisch angemeldet hast


----------



## Chillers (22. Dezember 2009)

Nobundo schrieb:


> Sorry, um sich in nem WoW-Forum anzumelden braucht normalerweise wirklich einen echt driftigen Grund, hab das wohl zu sehr auf die leichte Schulter genommen.



Trag´am besten Platte mit Speerspitzen und Teflon auf der Schulter, dann geht das auch hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, hast schon recht.

Warum da gleich die halbe Gruppe leavt, werde ich auch nie verstehen.
Denke, die haben nicht mitbekommen, wie normal es da jetzt zugeht.


----------



## Nobundo (22. Dezember 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Nein nein du verstehst mich falsch,aber dass hört sich für mich nach einem mimimi geweine verlasst nicht die gruppe vorher thread an^^ und den machst du gleich nach dem du dich frisch angemeldet hast



Jo is mir eigentlich total egal, ich will nur irgendwann mal diesen 15min CD nich sinnlos in Dalaran rumhängen wenn ich ins Occulus eingeteilt wurde. Habe gehofft meine Anregung spricht sich übers Buffed-Forum vielleicht schneller rum als wenn ich meine längst aufgelöste Gruppe flame (was ich tue).


----------



## Rise Above (22. Dezember 2009)

Hatte Oculus jetzt 3 mal in Folge als "Random Wotlk heroic dungeon", die mit den 2 Frost-Emblemen...

Ist echt witzig wie bei Eintritt die Leute erstmal fliehen.

Sehr seltsame Leute sind das. Mehr Angst als Gründe.


----------



## Nobundo (23. Dezember 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Occu war damals schon einfach vor dem Nerf weiss nicht was alle immer damit haben <.<



Seh ich ganz genauso, aber worauf ich hinaus will ist ja eigentlich, dass selbst wenn Eregos und dieser komische Magier, wie auch immer der heisst, die geisteskrank schwersten Bosse der WoW Geschichte sind, dann kann man trotzdem die 15min sinnvoll nutzen und die ersten 2 Bosse machen, weil die bekommt wirklich jeder hin.


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Occulus ist einer der spaßigsten und abwechslungreichsten Inis... wenn halt paar dumme Kinder nicht mit den Drachen zuerecht kommen, dann hat man Pech gehabt.


----------



## Vizard (23. Dezember 2009)

Oculus ist nun wirklich lächerlich.
Haben den Endboss zu 2t gemacht Tank am Roten Drachen und ich Heilig Priester ohne Drache bin dagestanden und hab den Roten Drachen von  Unten gehealt der Boss war kein Problem und lag so im 1st Try.
War am ende zwar komplett OOM und der Tankdrachen wäre fasst verreckt aber der Boss lag.
Ich glaube mit dem Oculus Nerf Haben die es ein bischen übertrieben.
Und das ganze war in Hero.
Sehe keinen grund mehr den Oculus zu meiden.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (23. Dezember 2009)

Nobundo schrieb:


> Jo is mir eigentlich total egal, ich will nur irgendwann mal diesen 15min CD nich sinnlos in Dalaran rumhängen wenn ich ins Occulus eingeteilt wurde. Habe gehofft meine Anregung spricht sich übers Buffed-Forum vielleicht schneller rum als wenn ich meine längst aufgelöste Gruppe flame (was ich tue).



warum verlässt du auch die gruppe? bleib einfach in der instanz und geh neu ins tool und such entweder mehr leute oder ne neue instanz.. und schwupps haste keinen debuff.. über was leute alles meckern können.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (23. Dezember 2009)

hm also vor diversen equipverbesserungen meinerseits und kleineren und größeren nervs am oculus (kleinere caster trashgruppen zb ^^) konnte ich die instanz als warri tank auch nciht ab. andauernd hängen die caster viecher außer range vom donnerknall, die dd hören nicht wo sie schaden drauf machen wollen, keiner guckt sich die drachen an was selbige können. 

mitterweile macht man die ini random im time run mit 5 bronzenen drachen (auch wenn schlechtere spieler dabei sind ist das völlig problemslos machbar) wer da noch abhaut ist selber schuld. die drachen machen den leywächter fast solo, trashgruppen sind schwächer und kleiner. im oculus gibts nichts mehr zu fürchten.


----------



## Dragonsóul (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich als Heiler war das erste mal in diesem suche Tool. Als dann Occolus kam wollte ich auch schon die Grp verlassen. Hab mich dann aber entschieden es wenigsten zu versuchen. Ziemlich am Annfang stellte sich raus das eigentlich niemand von der Grp nen Plan von der Inni hatte. Ich selber wuste noch ungefähr wie das da drinnen abläuft. Mich hat es sehr gewundert wie schnell wir vorran gekommen sind. Naja, die ersten bosse sind schnell down, nur noch Endboss. Da das alle recht easy abgelaufen ist hab ich nun schnell den Boss erklärt. Das hätte ich mir echt sparen können. Der Boss war so schnell down, ich hab nichtmal mitbekommen das er diese Kugeln gecastet hat bei denen man wegfliegen soll. Total verwundert darüber hab ich danach in den Foren gelesen das die Inni generft wurde, und das nicht zu knapp. Der Gedanke beim Ladebildschirm vom Occolus die Grp zu verlassen ist nicht mehr vorhanden. 
Dafür kommt mir der Gedanke jetzt immer im Ladeschirm von HDR HC...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was man in dieser Inni an Rep Kosten Farmen kann.... Unglaublich


----------



## Piggy D. (23. Dezember 2009)

die guten spieler beschaeftigen sich 10mins mit der ini die schlechte warten 15mins
und es gibt noch den deserteur debuff fuer vorzeitiges verlassen. hab nur kein plan ob der zu 100% kommt.


----------



## F3inkost (23. Dezember 2009)

einfach mitten im kampf die gruppe verlassen u schon wird einem der debuff erspart...
mit einem geilem lächeln im gesicht sind dann die andren ohne tank da u gucken erstmal doof u ich bin sofort wieder startklar für ne neue inni...

never ever occu, is mir echt zu doof mit random crappern da rein, die null peil haben..

mit gilde geh ich gerne rein, aber random is mir die zeit zu schön..

he he..


----------



## jay390 (23. Dezember 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> die guten spieler beschaeftigen sich 10mins mit der ini die schlechte warten 15mins
> und es gibt noch den deserteur debuff fuer vorzeitiges verlassen. hab nur kein plan ob der zu 100% kommt.


Der kommt glaub ich nur wenn man als Grp Leader die Gruppe verlässt. Sonst kriegt man keinen Deserteur. War jedenfalls bei mir so. Trotzdem hat man einen 15min cooldown.

Ich persönlich fand Ocu noch nie schwer, speziell jetzt nach dem Nerf sollte das jede Gruppe locker schaffen. Da graust es mich mehr wenn HdR HC aufm Ladebildschirm erscheint. Die Ini kann ganz schön zur Qual werden, speziell die Addwellen am Anfang. Für mich als Kriegertank ne Tortur, vorallem da die Aggro von allen Mobs zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayatol (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ernsthaft.. ich schaffe in 90 % der Fälle das Ocu mit dem 20 Minuten Achievement (mit den Leuten die das Rnd-Tool ausspuckt).

Anstatt so einen belämmerten Thread aufzumachen, in dem du Leute aufforderst die ini nach 15 Min zu leaven verbaust du nur unentschlossenen Leuten die Möglichkeit auch mit ner Rnd-Truppe erfolgreich zu sein.

Von daher tippe ich mal darauf, das du selber keinen Plan vom Ocu hast, denn sonst würdest du so einen Bullshit hier garnicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle die trotzdem nicht gerne Ocu gehen, rate ich zu einem Addon, das die Ocu-ID automatisch extendet und dich so halbwegs sicher macht vor der Ini.

~ Kaya


----------



## Noldan (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss gestehen ich bin auch einer von denen, die sich mit Alt + F4 aus der Ini verabschieden und halt die Dayli erstmal mit nem anderen Char machen.

Ich kann diese Ini nicht ab. Liegt nicht am fehlenden Skill, ich hab mir da sogar das eine oder andere Archievement erarbeitet aber solange ich diese Ini meiden kann, mach ich das auch.

Hab sie von Anfang an gehasst und das wird sich auch nie ändern.


----------



## Arlox93 (23. Dezember 2009)

ähm ein addon? Oo

du willst mir sagn du hastn addon mitdem du ids für dich "sperren" kannst das die im rnd tool net kommen? ahja das zeigste mir ma bitte


----------



## Zomgitsrub (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag Occu,ist eigentlich gechillt,solange man die Jungs im Griff hat&die nicht ganz matsche sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightCreat (23. Dezember 2009)

Schon krass was alle gegen den guten alten Occu haben... Ich mag die Ini genauso wie ich Malygos mag^^ Das Gefühl was hier die meisten beim Occulus haben habe ich bei Turm Utgarde weil ich die Ini 5mal hintereinander als Zufalls Hero hatte... so far


----------



## Vizard (23. Dezember 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> du willst mir sagn du hastn addon mitdem du ids für dich "sperren" kannst das die im rnd tool net kommen?


Find ich eher Schwachsinnig und wenn es so etwas geben würde wäre es bestimmt nicht erlaubt und würde mit einem Bann enden.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung was ihr alle mit Occulus habt. Beste HC von ganz Wotlk.


----------



## BasiGorgo (23. Dezember 2009)

also ich hatte bislang 2 gute erfahrungen mit ocu
hab 2 mal getankt
2 mal 25 minuten run...hatte noch nie jemanden der geleaved hat


----------



## MayoAmok (23. Dezember 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Da graust es mich mehr wenn HdR HC aufm Ladebildschirm erscheint. Die Ini kann ganz schön zur Qual werden, speziell die Addwellen am Anfang. Für mich als Kriegertank ne Tortur, vorallem da die Aggro von allen Mobs zu halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuch garnicht erst, die Aggro von allen zu halten. Informier dich über die CC Möglichkeiten der anderen Klassen und weise deine Mitspieler entsprechend an. Mit zwei Priestern, oder ner Priester/Jäger Kombi ist die Instanz ein Träumchen. 

Wenn das nicht gegeben ist, lass andere Melees die Magier und Jäger solange Offtanken. die ballern eh nur random rum.

Zum Thema: Ich würde mir wünschen, das man 2 oder 3 Joker setzen kann, also auf Instanzen, die man garnicht ausstehen kann. Und dann kommt man da auch nicht rein. Soll ja unterschiedliche Geschmäcker geben. Dafür soll der Debuff beim willentlichen verlassen der Instanz drastisch erhöht werden...


----------



## mightydragon (23. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns wird die "Random Heroic Daily" auch nur noch liebevoll "Random AoE" gennant.
Warum? Ganz einfach: Alles spamt wie blöde nur noch AoE, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, in die Mobs und erwartet, dass jeder Tank, Heiler und Neuling da mitkommt.
Wer das nicht kann erhält (nach meiner Erfahrung) in 80% der Fälle immer ein Ausschlussvoting...

Da die meisten das im Oculus wohl vermissen und auch die Kontrolle der Drachen für die Meisten ein Hinderniss darstellt, ist es doch nicht verwunderlich, dass die Leute gehen.
Hatte letztens auch einen Neuling dabei und ich wollte ihm erklären wie man mit dem bronzenen Drachen beim Endboss arbeitet. Erst kam "Nein, keine Ahnung wie das geht."
2 Sekunden später dann "Ach, ich mach Strahl wenn du kein machst und immer so". Leider lag der Boss dann auch noch...
Seit dem Buff-Nerf ist jegliche Taktik im Oculus auch ade. Sehr schade eigentlich, da es eine sehr knackige Instanz war, die einem mal ein wenig Gruppenspiel abverlangt hat.


----------



## Noldan (23. Dezember 2009)

Was genau wurde denn da an Gruppenspiel verlangt? Letztlich reduzierte sich das doch auch alles nur auf von Plattform, zu Plattform fliegen, Gruppen tanken, umhaun und weiter.

Das einzige was Anfangs ein bissl schwierig war, war halt den Endboss.

Mir persönlich ist sie nicht zu anspruchsvoll, ich mag sie einfach nicht, genauso wenig wie ich nexxus übrigens mag und die ist ja eigentlich freeloot²


----------



## mightydragon (23. Dezember 2009)

Also vor knapp einem Jahr war es m.E. undenkbar "Jagd ihn" mal eben so nebenbei random abzufarmen...
Einfach mal sinnlos rumfliegen wie es einem passt und alles zu pullen worauf man Bock hat war nicht drin.


----------



## Hashel (23. Dezember 2009)

leute ihr versteht alles falsch...es geht nicht darum das ocu einfach oder schwer ist, sondern das sie jedes mal als rnd ini gewählt wird...seit es dieses tool gibt war ich vllt insgesamt in 40 verschiedenen rnd instanzen durch dieses rnd heroic suche und von diesen 40 malen war ich bestimmt mind 25 mal oculus...hab ja nichts gegen die instanz, die frage ist warum nur so oft ocu kommt obwohl es RND HEROIC SUCHE heißt...

na ma überlegt? :>

mfg kongol^^


----------



## mightydragon (23. Dezember 2009)

Wuhu, ein Patch Phänomen.
Genau so wie "Ich glaube mit 3.3 haben sie die Droprate von Frostloti erhöht. 2 Eisdorn aufgemacht und jeweils 1 Lotus dabei gewesen"...

Und ich hab gestern auf meinen Chars 3 mal An'kahet gehabt. Eine Verschwörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (23. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht stecken auch die Illuminaten dahinter?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (23. Dezember 2009)

Ocu Ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warum ?

vor dem nerf beste  und anspruchsvolste hero in wotlk für mich eher auf nivou von mechanar Hero in bc wer das noch kent

die leute musten ma was machn und  net bang ae bang ae bange ae machn vl am anfang vom ersten boss

die meisten gimps kommen mit den drachen net zurecht und stat es zu lernen ziehen sie den schwanz ein und leaven bevor sie 10g reppkosten kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich mochte Occulus eigentlich immer und vor dem Tool gab es wenigstens wenns mal Daylie war eine Gruppe für. Jetzt leaven immer welche.


----------



## Sharqaas (23. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Ocu dann alt+F4 ... Es gibt leider zu viele naps und movement krepel in WoW da tu ich mir die ini nicht an.


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2009)

was soll am Occulus so schlimm sein ?oO


----------



## Noldan (23. Dezember 2009)

Mir stellt sich nach wie vor die Frage was an Occulus anspruchsvoll sein soll, außer dem letzten Boss (also Anfangs zumindest).

Ist doch auch nix anderes als Trash antanken, losbomben und weiter gehts. Hmm...


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich nach wie vor die Frage was an Occulus anspruchsvoll sein soll, außer dem letzten Boss (also Anfangs zumindest).
> 
> Ist doch auch nix anderes als Trash antanken, losbomben und weiter gehts. Hmm...


ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fixfox10 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd nicht sagen, niemand mag den Oculus, aber mir persönlich sagt er immer noch nicht zu. Wenn ich da nicht rein muß, lasse ich es lieber, aber wenns halt Daily ist... Warum nicht...

Gemieden habe ich diese Instanz, bis das Daily Hero System eingeführt wurde, aber ab dem Zeitpunkt war ich halt scharf auf die Marken. Und wenn man dann ein paar mal da durch gegangen ist, ist es auch nicht mehr ganz so nervig.

Dennoch: es bleibt das dumpfe Gefühl, daß ich seit über einem Jahr an Rotas arbeite, Equip farme und jede Menge Gold für Elixiere rauspfeffere, damit ich in diesem Spiel vorwärtskomme und dann hab ich auf einmal nen Drachen unter dem Hintern, den ich mit 4 Knöpfen 4-dimensional steuern soll. Das hat für mich eigentlich nur noch rudimentär mit WOW zu tun. Deswegen spiele ich dieses Spiel nicht.

Wir fassen zusammen: Die Ini ist leichter geworden und passt sich dementsprechend dem Niveau der anderen Instanzen an. Für mich o.k.

Für den TE:
Mach dir ganz einfach nen Makro. Das haust du schön brav gleich zu Anfang in die Gruppe, bevor jemand flüchtet.
Somit kennen alle deine Intention und man könnte unterschiedliche Absichten ggf. erst mal absprechen.

Meine Empfehlung ist: Zieh das Ding durch, nach ner Weile hast du dich an die Bude gewöhnt.

Viel Erfolg dort.


----------



## immortal15 (23. Dezember 2009)

warum ichg rp leave wenn oco aufgeht ?

weil ich nach ca 1-2 stunden warten kein bock auf ocolus habe ...........


----------



## Testare (23. Dezember 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Occu war damals schon einfach vor dem Nerf weiss nicht was alle immer damit haben <.<



DAS unterschreib ich Dir sofort.

Schwer ist nur, dass man mal für 2 Cent Movement beim Endboss braucht und evtl mal 1 Sekunde nachdenken sollte wo man langdüst, damit man nicht nen Elitedrachen am Arsch hat.. mehr war es nie...


----------



## Jim.Ex (23. Dezember 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> warum ichg rp leave wenn oco aufgeht ?
> 
> weil ich nach ca 1-2 stunden warten kein bock auf ocolus habe ...........



Genau so geht es mir auch.
Oder HdZ 4 dauert auch ewig, bis Arthas labbert.
Nach dem 10ten mal macht es kein spaß mehr mit zu lesen und sich da hinein zu versetzten.
Bei Oculus erwischt man halt meistens leute die kaum dort drinn waren (ja es soll welche geben) und überhaupt kein plan haben was sie machen sollen,
nachdem man es ihnen 5x mal gesagt hat. Dafür hat man keine nerven mehr, nach dem mal dröwlftauschen mal in ner ini war oder genau so lange gewartet hat.


----------



## Ceacilia (23. Dezember 2009)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Wenn Ocu dann alt+F4 ... Es gibt leider zu viele naps und movement krepel in WoW da tu ich mir die ini nicht an.




Genau...erstmal schön den Schwanz einziehen und dann die eigene Unfähigkeit hinter der Behauptung verstecken, dass es ja die anderen sind, die die Ini nicht können... Versager...


----------



## Andoral1990 (23. Dezember 2009)

Nobundo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schreibe mal einen Beitrag weil ich hoffe hier viele Spieler von deutschen Realms zu erreichen und natürlich weil ich oft Pech mit der Zufalls Hero (Occulus) hatte. Also mal direkt zum Thema:
> 
> Wenn ihr euch für eine zufällige heroische Instanz anmeldet und der ladebildschirm vom Occulus erscheint, dann bitte denkt erstmal ganz kurz logisch nach, bevor ihr die Gruppe Hals über Kopf verlasst. Denn, wie euch sicherlich klar ist habt ihr durch das Suchtool einen 15minütigen CD den ihr abwarten m+sst bevor ihr euch erneut eintragen könnt. Das Occulus ne Drecksini ist, darin sind sich die meisten Spieler einig, aber das betrifft doch eigentlich nur die Bosse Nr 3 und 4, da sind sich glaube ich auch eigentlich alle einig. Alsosollte doch auch eigentlich jedem der sich die Zeit nimmt mal ganz kurz nachzudenken klar werden, dass es viel sinnvoller ist die 15min CD im Occulus abzufeiern, 2 Bosse zu killen, 2 Abzeichen zu kassieren und dann die Gruppe aufzulösen. So kann sich danach jedes Gruppenmitglied direkt wieder ins Suchtool eintragen und weiter Instanzen besuchen. Badabing Badabum.



oder man rafft man denk mal ne sekunde lang logisch weiter und macht die ini clear denn die is mitlerweile wieder generft worden und is pille palle.


wir ham den erfolg "jagd ihn!" schon nach nem wipe beim endboss gemacht...


----------



## MayoAmok (23. Dezember 2009)

3 mal bisher Oculus als Zufallsdaily gehabt. 

2 mal davon den Jagd Ihn Erfolg nebenbei mitgemacht. 1 mal sogar noch die Smaragdleere dazu. Mit Randoms. 

Ist doch ne schöne Ini.


----------



## KInstinct (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag Occu nicht und mache die Random trotzdem! Ich merke leider nur das kaum einer die Ini richtig kennt(ka bei den Drachen und Rota beim Boss) und den letzen Boss ordenlich bekämpfen kann. Und das ist auch das eigendliche Problem.


----------



## Avenenera (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag Occulus. Ich hab nur 1x geleavt nachdem sie das 4. am selben Tage kommen ist ^^.


----------



## VHRobi (23. Dezember 2009)

Occulus ist genauso einfach wie jede andere Heroini..
Ich war mit Randoms in Occulus die auch sagten "ich weiss nicht was die Leute haben, ist doch ne voll einfache Ini"
Solche die Occu nicht mögen sind nur zu faul beim Endboss auf das bisschen angeforderte Movement und nicht mit den 3 Tasten bei ihren Drachen zurechkommen..

Ich nehme sogar immer den Heildrachen da manche sich strikt weigern heilen zu wollen.. pff ist doch kinderleicht hauptsache die anderen sind in range und bei der Kugelphase in die gleiche richtung fliegen, alles pupu einfach^^


----------



## Darussios (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie sagt man so schön:

Der erste Eindruck zählt.

Der erste Eindruck bei Oculus ist nunmal bei vielen, so auch bei mir, dass Oculus die beschissenste Hero-Inze von allen ist.
Ich schaff es jedoch, mich für 2 Frostembleme zu überwinden, auch Oculus zu ertragen.
Die meisten sehen es nicht so und leaven sofort.
Ich hab das kürzlich auch erlebt.

Ladebildschirm...

Bin drin.

/p Hi zusammen.
[<DD Nr.3>] hat die Gruppe verlassen.
[<Tank>] hat die Gruppe verlassen.
[<Healer>] hat die Gruppe verlassen.

Ich und der andere DD haben dann weitergesucht, aber es hat sich niemand mehr gefunden, wahrscheinlich weil sich keiner mit Absicht für Oculus anmeldet, wir wurden auch alle per Zufallsdungeon der Ini zugewiesen.
Nach 15 Minuten haben wir dann frustriert aufgegeben und die Gruppe endgültig aufgelöst.
Jetzt hab ich ein negatives Erlebnis mehr, dass ich mit Oculus verbinden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## NilturionBTL (23. Dezember 2009)

Das problem was viele nicht sehen wollen, liegt nicht daran das einige nicht wissen das die ini generft wurde sondern das sie absolute movementkrüppel und null skiller sind die nicht wissen wie sie mit drachen um gehen sollen....

nicht bosse sind schwer das waren sie nie, nur die bewegungsfähigkeiten einiger gruppenmitglieder sind auf ein minimum mit riesen reaktionszeiten gesetzt in dieser ini... 

und das macht sie für viele zur hass ini... ich habe eine stammgruppe und wir suchen immer nur ein DD damit wir zumindest die 2 x-tra marken bekommen ... und ob der eine da ist oder peng wir kommen auch so durch ...


----------



## Dicun (23. Dezember 2009)

Ohne das Zufalls-Ini-Toll hätte ich Oculus wohl nie als Erfolg bekommen ^^
Nachdem ich das erste Mal die Ini gleich wieder verlassen habe, habe ich mich mittlerweile mit
ihr "angefreundet"... weiß jetzt wie die Bosse zu handeln sind (vorallem 3 und 4) und was am wichtigsten ist: 
Die blöde Reihenfolge, in der die Mobs zu erledigen sind. Auch die Orientierung verliere ich endlich nicht mehr ^^

Interessant ist allerdings, das etliche Spieler keine Ahnung von der/den Taktik(en) beim letzten Boss haben.
Whatever - die Ini ist machbar nur das Drachenreiten nervt. In dem Sinne kann ich dem Appell des TE zustimmen.

Tante Edith empfiehlt mir zu erwähnen, daß das Drachenreiten nicht wegen des Movements nervt (s. Post über mir),
sondern, weil ich nicht eine Klasse spiele (Pala, in dem Fall) um dann meine geliebten Fähigkeiten nicht einsetzen zu können.
Geschmacksfrage halt...


----------



## Genomchen (23. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal am Rande: Kann es sein, dass der Dungeonfinder in seiner Zufallsliste sowas wie ne Prioritätenlisten hat. Also sprich zuerst die Inis auswählt, welche nicht viele besucht haben? Weil komischerweise ist von 3mal Zufallsini anmelden minimum 2mal Occulus am Anfang. Gut, ich habe nichts gegen die Ini, sie selbst ist echt geil. Aber ich war in der Tat nicht oft drin und bei der hohen Menge an möglichen HeroInis finde ich es echt merkwürdig, dass Occu fast immer anfällt, sobald ich das erste Mal die DailyZufallsDungeon mach.


----------



## steakpfanne (23. Dezember 2009)

Grad bei mir so, random Inni geht auf, Oculus kommt.
Schwups waren wir noch zu 2. in der Inni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (23. Dezember 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> die guten spieler beschaeftigen sich 10mins mit der ini die schlechte warten 15mins
> und es gibt noch den deserteur debuff fuer vorzeitiges verlassen. hab nur kein plan ob der zu 100% kommt.



Ich kenne die Zeit nicht, die derjenige bekommt, aber denke das sie etwas lächerlich ist. Leute, die bewusst eine Instanz verlassen, die ihnen nicht passt, obwohl sie sich bewusst für die Zufallswahl angemeldet haben, sollten eine 3-tägige Instanzsperre bekommen. 
Hatte das die letzten Tage in Ocu auch mehrmals ... oft wortlos rausgegangen, gestern hat der Tank geäussert, das er auf "so eine Drecksinstanz" keine Lust hat. 
Frage mich manchmal, ob solche Leute im RL ähnlich agieren.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Sagt mal am Rande: Kann es sein, dass der Dungeonfinder in seiner Zufallsliste sowas wie ne Prioritätenlisten hat. Also sprich zuerst die Inis auswählt, welche nicht viele besucht haben? Weil komischerweise ist von 3mal Zufallsini anmelden minimum 2mal Occulus am Anfang. Gut, ich habe nichts gegen die Ini, sie selbst ist echt geil. Aber ich war in der Tat nicht oft drin und bei der hohen Menge an möglichen HeroInis finde ich es echt merkwürdig, dass Occu fast immer anfällt, sobald ich das erste Mal die DailyZufallsDungeon mach.



Habe auch das Gefühl, das es so ist. Bei den ersten 5 Instanzen am Tag sind zumindest Oculus, Ahn'Kahet und Azjol Nerub gefühlt immer dabei.


----------



## Klirk (23. Dezember 2009)

Nuja auch ich habe diese ini net wirklich gerne aber für die 2 marken lohnt sich das doch auf jedenfall. Ausserdem ist man mit einer guten Gruppe in 15-20min durch. 
Hatte glück bisher nur mit durchschnittlich i lvl 230+ gruppen bekommen
Die Drachen richtig zu spielen ist ja auch net wirklich schwer aber ich kann mich damit net wirklich anfreunden. Aber schwer ist diese ini nicht wirklich.


----------



## Genomchen (23. Dezember 2009)

Männchen, mal blöd gesagt, aber wenn derjenige im RL auch so reagiert, dann hat er doch Recht. Oder musst du im RL alles machen, wozu du keine Lust hast. Wenn dir im RL die Wahl bleibt, dann tust du eben NICHT worauf du keine Lust hast. Somit ist es das gute Recht zu sagen, man habe keine Lust auf Occu, vor allem dann nicht, wenn offensichtlich im Zufallsdungeonfinder Occulus an erster Stelle steht.

p.s.: soll kein dahergegifte sein, nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Morélia (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde Ocu auch nicht schlimm. Im gegenteil. Ich finde es dort abwechslungsreicher als in vielen anderen inis!
Und eine Gruppe zu verlassen finde ich eigentlich immer blöd. 
Ausser da geht gar nichts und man merkt, dass die Leute lern resistent sind!




F3inkost schrieb:


> einfach mitten im kampf die gruppe verlassen u schon wird einem der debuff erspart...
> mit einem geilem lächeln im gesicht sind dann die andren ohne tank da u gucken erstmal doof u ich bin sofort wieder startklar für ne neue inni...


Wegen leuten wie Dir macht mir WoW so viel Spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kdvub (23. Dezember 2009)

Goil, goil

hatte gestern auch Occu als Random HC. War übrigens mein 2. Besuch der Ini. Beim 1. mal bin ich (noch als Movement-Krüppel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) beim Endboss gestorben, und hatte so nicht den Erfolg. Gestern mit Random, ohne Erklärungen, Zack-Bumm gelegt.

Ist echt generft, die Inze. Also leavt nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobundo (23. Dezember 2009)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Wenn Ocu dann alt+F4 ... Es gibt leider zu viele naps und movement krepel in WoW da tu ich mir die ini nicht an.



Lies bitte nochmal meinen Eröffnungspost durch, nur um zu vertsehen warum du dumm bist.


----------



## Nobundo (23. Dezember 2009)

immortal15 schrieb:


> warum ichg rp leave wenn oco aufgeht ?
> 
> weil ich nach ca 1-2 stunden warten kein bock auf ocolus habe ...........



Aaah, jetzt versteh ich das. Du wartest also 1-2 Stunden im Suchtool (angeblich) und hast deswegen dann sobald Occulus aufgeht doch mehr Lust zu leaven und 15min CD abzugammeln als dir wenigstens 2-3 embleme zu holen und dich wieder eintragen zu können. Du hast mir die Augen geöffnet. Danke.


----------



## Tamîkus (23. Dezember 2009)

Ceacilia schrieb:


> Genau...erstmal schön den Schwanz einziehen und dann die eigene Unfähigkeit hinter der Behauptung verstecken, dass es ja die anderen sind, die die Ini nicht können... Versager...




/SIGN


----------



## Roperi69 (23. Dezember 2009)

Kayatol schrieb:


> Also ernsthaft.. ich schaffe in 90 % der Fälle das Ocu mit dem 20 Minuten Achievement (mit den Leuten die das Rnd-Tool ausspuckt).
> 
> Anstatt so einen belämmerten Thread aufzumachen, in dem du Leute aufforderst die ini nach 15 Min zu leaven verbaust du nur unentschlossenen Leuten die Möglichkeit auch mit ner Rnd-Truppe erfolgreich zu sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kaya, Thread lesen würde helfen. Der TE hat in keiner Weise zum leaven aufgefordert, sondern zum Verbleib. Also viel Unfug in Deinem Post.

BTT: Ich habe das Occulus am Pätschday das erste mal gesehen, weil ich vorher nie eine Gruppe dafür gefunden habe. Es kam wie es kommen musste, der Tank war der einzige, der die Ini kannte, und hat uns von mob zu mob geleitet, und alles erklärt. Ihm sei noch mal für seine Geduld gedankt.

Wir haben sehr lange in der Ini verbracht, 2-3 Wipes, ein DD Leave, aber am Ende haben wir sie bestanden, und ich zieh sie halt für die Marken durch, wenn sie kommt. 


Gruß

Roperi


----------



## steakpfanne (23. Dezember 2009)

War grad zum 1. Mal in der Inni, und muss sagen is doch ganz in ordnung oO
Beim 1.mal etwas verwirrend aber sonst ne nette abwechslung


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (23. Dezember 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> War grad zum 1. Mal in der Inni, und muss sagen is doch ganz in ordnung oO
> Beim 1.mal etwas verwirrend aber sonst ne nette abwechslung


Sag das mal den Movementkrüppeln die den Endboss nicht verstehen und nur sinnlos zergen können.
Denn Mit rnds ist die ini wirklich einfach wenn alle wissen was sie zu tun haben.
(haben neulich in ner rnd Gruppe den Endboss mit 5 Bronzedrachen getötet. Ok die 2 erfolge haben wir erst 3. try geschafft aber es war wirklich geil.)


----------



## XRayFanatic (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich selbst finde es auch schade das alle, ausnahmslos bisher bei mir auf dem Realmpool, die Ini sofort leaven wenn der Ladebildschirm weg ist und man im Eingang steht. Sofort die ersten Chats der Marke "Boa never nur die nicht", "Sorry bin weg aber die is mir zu schwer", "Sorry aber nicht die". Da kommst net mal dazu was zu schreiben stehst schon allein im Eingang. Naja, wenn mal als letzter in der Gruppe bist, ist wenigstens auch der Debuff weg.

HDR HC halte ich persönlich ja mal für ne einfache Ini. Voraussetzung hierfür ist nur ein Tank der auf Zack ist und der Rest der Gruppe bleibt komplett im Eingangsbereich stehen. Dort laufen alle Adds eh zusammen, der Tank kann die spielend auf einmal einsammeln und dann wird draufgebombt. Fertsch. Bisher immer ohne Wipe bestanden.


----------



## Gnomagia (23. Dezember 2009)

Leute die Ocu nicht leiden wipen meist auch bei Maly 5mal bevor sie leaven...und Maly ist auch einfach mal ololol.Fakt ist einfach,das einem in den Inis der 264er Itemlvlschnitt recht wenig bringt,mal abgesehen von zusätzlichen HP's beim Drachen.Dabei ist imho Ocu die schönste Ini im WOTLK-Content.Mal ne Abwechslung zum alles-umschneidern-was-einem-in-den-weg-kommt.Mal abgesehen davon das es dort auch was zu heilen gibt.Meistens meld ich mich als Heiler an,mach Shadow und hau ab und zu mal ne Blitzheilung raus.KRASS!


----------



## Natar (23. Dezember 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> War grad zum 1. Mal in der Inni, und muss sagen is doch ganz in ordnung oO
> Beim 1.mal etwas verwirrend aber sonst ne nette abwechslung



wurde eh genervt
die zeiten in welcher occu seinen ruf verdient hatte, sind vorbei

und es hinder ja nichts daran, mal ein paar zeilen im chat zu schreiben und das ganze zu erklären

sonst gilt folgendes



> Genau...erstmal schön den Schwanz einziehen und dann die eigene Unfähigkeit hinter der Behauptung verstecken, dass es ja die anderen sind, die die Ini nicht können... Versager...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (23. Dezember 2009)

Hatte schon 2x das "vergnügen".

Beide Male war bei Beginnein DD off bei und ich habe überlegt, einen Char auf seinem Server zu machen und ihn auszulachen, da man in ~15mins durch war...

Lächerlich ist , dass man Instanzgruppen verlässt, dessen Schwierigkeitsgrad irgendwo zwischen Burg und VF liegt...


Achja, jeder, der meint die Instanz sei schwer, hat gar keine Ahnung von dem Spiel und kann sich auf die Gegebenheit einstellen, dass man mal 3 Knöpfe klicken muss, die nicht die gewohnten Skills auslösen... Sprich, Leute die Occulus nicht mögen kommen nicht über den Horizont ihres eigenen Charakters heraus und hassen auch den Levi in Ulduar oder Maly.
Ich mag auch keine "Fahrzeugkämpfe", aber ich beherrsche sie und leave nicht einfach eine Gruppe, weil man so unfähig ist, sich damit auseinander zu setzen. Auch muss ich sagen, dass es die aktuelle Lage wiederspiegelt "Keine Arbeit (um in 2mins zu lernen, wie man den Drachen steuert), aber Epics haben wollen und sie bei der ganzen Sache noch richtig dumm anstellen"


----------



## yxc.net (23. Dezember 2009)

F3inkost schrieb:


> einfach mitten im kampf die gruppe verlassen u schon wird einem der debuff erspart...
> mit einem geilem lächeln im gesicht sind dann die andren ohne tank da u gucken erstmal doof u ich bin sofort wieder startklar für ne neue inni...
> 
> never ever occu, is mir echt zu doof mit random crappern da rein, die null peil haben..
> ...



Bist schon ein Held...

yxc


----------



## Dicun (23. Dezember 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Achja, jeder der meint die Instanz sei schwer hat garkeine Ahnung von dem Spiel und kann sich auf die Gegebenheit einstellen, dass man mal 3  Knöpfe klicken muss, die nicht die gewohnten Skills auslösen... Sprich, Leute die Occulus nicht mögen kommen nicht über den Horizont ihres eigenen Charakters nicht raus und hassen auf den Levi in Ulduar oder Maly.
> Ich mag auch keine "Fahrzeugkämpfe", aber ich beherrsche sich und leave nicht einfach ne Gruppe, weil man so unfähig ist, sich damit auseinander zu setzen, muss ich sagen, dass es die aktuelle Lage wiederspiegelt "Keine Arbeit (um in 2mins zu lernen, wie man den Drachen steuert), aber Epic haben wollen und sie bei der ganzen Sache noch richtig dumm anstellen"



Du beherrscht aber entweder keine Rechtschreibung oder die Fähigkeit, mal drei andere Tasten auf der Tastatur zu drücken als die falschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hans*

Den Levi zB mag ich gerne, im Gegensatz zu den Drachen. Soviel zu deiner Verallgemeinerung, daß das beides zusammengehört. Ich mag Panzer, Bikes & Co., aber die Drachenskills eben nicht. Geschmackssache, auch wenns unterm Strich dasselbe ist.
Ich komme also zB sehrwohl über den Horizont meines Chars hinaus - zumal ich auch twinke. Alleine das befähigt schon, mal drei andere Knöpfe zu drücken als die "gewohnten".  

P.S. Ja, ich habe Mittagspause und mir ist so langweilig, daß ich auch mal auf so einen Kiddie-Post antworten möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Grammatikfehler hab ich aber mal nicht angemarkert... *ödeeeee ist*


----------



## Vannala (23. Dezember 2009)

Frage:

Ich bin schon etwas länger aus dem endcontet raus, aber ist occulus nicht die Instanz, wo (dadrüber) auch Malygos ist? Dann gabs die ja auch zu t7,5 Zeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das diese ist - /flameon- werde ich mich erstmal totlachen, von wegen schwer ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da würde man mal wieder dran merken, dass hier fast ausschließlich die casualcommunity spricht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls das oben aufgeführte nicht zutrifft, dann vergesst es, dann hat mein müder Kopf mir ein Streich gespielt!


----------



## Gerti (23. Dezember 2009)

Dicun schrieb:


> Du beherrscht aber entweder keine Rechtschreibung oder die Fähigkeit, mal drei andere Tasten auf der Tastatur zu drücken als die falschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fixed... 4h geschlafen, 3 Bier gefrühstückt und noch nebenbei eine Randomhero gegangen. 
Ich war ehrlichgesagt echt erschreckt, wie viele fehler dadrinnen waren, da ich sonst recht viel Wert auf eine gescheite Rechtschreibung legen, hab mir mit dem Post auch wirklich nicht viel zeit gelassen, also wirds wohl auf die aktuell mangelnde Fähigkeit belaufen, 3 Tasten zu drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, setzt du dich gerade mit dem Spieler gleich, der nur in der Lage ist seine Rota zu fahren um DPS zu machen und nicht in Fähig ist aufs Omen zu achten oder aus Voidzones etc. zu laufen? Ich denke doch, du kannst die Drachen spielen, obwohl du sie nicht magst. Leute, die die Drachen nicht spielen können und es auch nicht wollen, leaven die Gruppe. Bei dir würde ich erwarten, dass du in der Grupe bleibst, obwohl du die Drachen nicht magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich leave ocu auch zumal ich nur für frost marken hc's gehe oder falls ich hier oder da ma nen sockel brauch.
Ich wayne auf die 2 marken! Alleine schon weil das design von der ini mir auf die klöten geht.
In der viertel stunde kann ich gemütlich angeln das ah durchgucken oder anderes!


----------



## highsaction (23. Dezember 2009)

Oh Gott wie alle rumheulen das sie in Occulus nicht ihre Rotationen fahren können und ohne bewegung ihre 999k dps machen. Da sieht man mal wieder wie schlecht die Spieler sind das siehs nichtmal gebacken bekommen nen Drachen mit 3 Attacken zu hantieren. Wer sich diese auch mal durchließt und nicht sich alles in den Arsch schieben lässt, weiß was er drücken sollte und wie die ganze Mechanik in der Instanz funktioniert.
Auch das man nur 2 Bosse von 4 macht ist sehr sehr Unlogisch, da ich noch nie 15 minuten dort verbracht habe um die ersten 2 Bosse zu machen.
Ich persönlich finde die Instanz genauso wie jede andere, sie ist nicht schwer(nach dem nerf erstrecht nicht) und wenn man ein Gehirn hat dann schreibt man auch nicht so einen Dreck und leavt die Gruppe nach 15 mins.
.


----------



## Talhea (23. Dezember 2009)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Hallo Kaya, Thread lesen würde helfen. Der TE hat in keiner Weise zum leaven aufgefordert, sondern zum Verbleib. Also viel Unfug in Deinem Post.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Roperi



Der TE fordert nicht zum bleiben auf, sondern solange zu bleiben bis der Debuff weg ist, damit der Herr TE sich danach gleich wieder anmelden darf. Und das macht das ganze auch nicht besser. Die Leute, die gerne die Ini beenden möchten stehen genauso dumm da. Und es gibt einen Timeerfolg? Der geht dann auch flöten.

Ich finde den Debuff als Strafe noch nicht hart genug. Sollte man eine Ini vorzeitig verlassen, sollte man für den Tag garkeine Frostmarken mehr bekommen. Dann überlegt der ein oder andere sich vielleicht vorher mal, ob er die Leute im Stich lässt oder nicht. 

Dieses "Inihopsing" geht mir auf den Keks. Es ist ja nicht nur im Occulus so. Manche verlassen ja wegen jedem Piss die Ini.


----------



## muerr (23. Dezember 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt das Tool bzw die Ini vorzeitig verlassen nur weil Occulus zufällig dabei rauskommt?
> 
> Das Problem ist dass viele
> 
> ...



Occulus war doch schon immer nicht so schwer.Ist halt keine "zusammenziehen und bomben" Inze.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (23. Dezember 2009)

warum hassen soviele eig. das occulus? Is doch ne fas ganz normale ini un das drachenreiten is jetz aber wirklich nich schwer.....


----------



## ÜberNoob (23. Dezember 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Occu war damals schon einfach vor dem Nerf weiss nicht was alle immer damit haben <.<



japp, wir sind alles Kacknoobs ausser Dir


----------



## cHAOSTANK (23. Dezember 2009)

Habe Oculus vor kurzem mit erfolgen gemacht im zufälligen und zwar ohne tank drache und heal drache und time kill auch also es wurde ganz schön genervt und langsam wird es soagar meine lieblings inni  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (23. Dezember 2009)

Die Ini ist halt was anderes....mit Leuten ohne Plan geht man aber trotzdem nicht gerne rein, da sich das ganze auch leicht zu eine Farce wandeln kann. Aber ansonsten ist die schon ok...war gestern zufällig drin und habe sogar ganz knapp den 20 Minuten Erfolg holen können. Dabei hatte ich zum ersten Mal den Tankdrachen wobei ich normalerweise immer den Heilerdrachen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lenelli (23. Dezember 2009)

wenn als zufällige ini occulus rauskommt...

...dann zieh ich die durch wie jede andere ini auch.

ganz einfach weil a) die ini wirklich nicht schwer is und auch von randomgruppen problemlos zu meistern ist und weil ich b) einen dungeon-deserteur hab nachdem ich ne ini frühzeitig verlassen habe. lieber bin ich 20 minuten im occulus unterwegs wie 15 minuten in ner hautpstadt zu stehen und zu warten bis ich wieder loslegen darf, zumal es als dd ziemlich lange dauert bis man ne gruppe hat.

und ja occulus kann man in 20 minuten schaffen wenn sich alle konzentrieren und nich planlos durch die gegend fliegen, man muss nicht alle drachen die da rumschwirren killen, wenn man nur nen einigermaßen logischen weg einschlägt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (23. Dezember 2009)

F3inkost schrieb:


> einfach mitten im kampf die gruppe verlassen u schon wird einem der debuff erspart...
> mit einem geilem lächeln im gesicht sind dann die andren ohne tank da u gucken erstmal doof u ich bin sofort wieder startklar für ne neue inni...
> 
> never ever occu, is mir echt zu doof mit random crappern da rein, die null peil haben..
> ...



Hmm, jetzt hab ich grad viele starke Worte mit denen ich dich gerne ehren würde wieder gelöscht. Und als höflichstes fällt mir zu so jemandem wie dir nur ein, das es halt überall Schwund gibt. Das du in einer Gilde bist, kann ich mir schwer vorstellen und wenn ich dein Alter raten müsste würde ich wohl viele Minderjährige zu Tode beleidigen.
Das wirklich Positive was ich aus deinem Post ziehe ist, dass ich beruhigt Occulus random gehen kann, da ich dich dort nicht treffen werde. Und das ist schon einen Asbach Uralt wert.


----------



## Totebone (23. Dezember 2009)

Noldan schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen ich bin auch einer von denen, die sich mit Alt + F4 aus der Ini verabschieden und halt die Dayli erstmal mit nem anderen Char machen.
> 
> Ich kann diese Ini nicht ab. Liegt nicht am fehlenden Skill, ich hab mir da sogar das eine oder andere Archievement erarbeitet aber solange ich diese Ini meiden kann, mach ich das auch.
> 
> Hab sie von Anfang an gehasst und das wird sich auch nie ändern.



Sry aber wer Occulus nicht mag hat echt KEIN skill .... es ist die einfachste Hero nach PdC. Mit jeder random grp bis jetz "Jagt ihn!" geschafft und kein einzigen Wipe, wer bei der Ini die grp leaved sollte echt wieder Tetris spielen gehen


----------



## DenniBoy16 (23. Dezember 2009)

tja blöd nur wenn man in die inni reinkommt und die dümmsten leute erwischt

zum beispiel bei meinen letzten 2 runs.
da ich da immer als tank mitgehe kriege ich ja standardmäßig den rubindrachen, währen dds den bronze und heiler den smaragddrachen nehmen. 

so beim 1ten run. außer mir hatten 2 der dds auch n rubindrachen genommen. gut es hat zwar wipefrei geklappt aber eig wars nicht ganz korrekt.

so, nun zum 2ten run. ich mal wieder rubindrache und rauf zum endboss gekämpft. die drachen waren so zusammengestellt: 1 rubindrache, 4 bronzedrachen (falls jetzt kommis kommen wie: "bla, bla, bla ERFOLG" das wurde NIE gesagt das der erfolg gemacht wird). natürlich kippe ich als tank aus den latschen weil der heal fehlt (1ter wipe der ganzen inni). dann werde ich durch ausschlusswahl gekickt. als ich dann den heal fragte warum gekickt (heal war von meinem server) kam nur "du bist ein scheiß tank"

naja desshalb leave ich lieber gleich wenn occu kommt als mir ne verblödete grp anzutun^^


----------



## Totebone (23. Dezember 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> so, nun zum 2ten run. ich mal wieder rubindrache und rauf zum endboss gekämpft. die drachen waren so zusammengestellt: 1 rubindrache, 4 bronzedrachen (falls jetzt kommis kommen wie: "bla, bla, bla ERFOLG" das wurde NIE gesagt das der erfolg gemacht wird). natürlich kippe ich als tank aus den latschen weil der heal fehlt (1ter wipe der ganzen inni). dann werde ich durch ausschlusswahl gekickt. als ich dann den heal fragte warum gekickt (heal war von meinem server) kam nur "du bist ein scheiß tank"



Wie wärs wenn man seine Gruppe dann mal darauf aufmerksam macht, dass kein heal drache da is?


----------



## Bjizzel (23. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich dir sagen wieso ich die Ini hasse:

- ich spiel mit Tastatur (ausser ich heile, da darf die Maus dann auch mal glühen, ansonsten is die nur zum looten da)
- die scheiss Drachenfliegerei kann ich deswegen auf den Tod nicht ab, is zum kotzen das mit dem rauf runter rechts links blablaba (ja, alles wo ich tauchen muss ist fast ebenso unbeliebt wie sowas) 

Normales rumgeier und farmem mit Flugmount is ja ok, aber dann noch da Bosse bekämpfen usw kann ich halt net ab.

Ich kriegs zwar gebacken, und die Ini is halt auch net so schwer vor allem nach dem Patch - aber ich muss es deswegen nicht mögen! Ich warte einfach bis einer abhaut und kann dann einfach ebenfalls gehen - ohne debuff - und bin nach 10 Sekunden als Heiler wieder irgendwo in einer hero am Start.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, bleibt einfach drin wenn alle abhauen - klickt das tool an und fordert es auf neue Leute ranzukarren und dann gehts auch kurz darauf dann denoch los (ausser ihr trefft halt auf rnd leute die die Ini net mögen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pauwee (23. Dezember 2009)

ganz ehrlich..ich hasse diese ini..irgendwie mag ich sie nicht..spielmechanik und darstellung üben keinen reiz auf mich aus
wenn der ladebildschirm occu erscheint..gruppe verlassen...ende
ich stand schonmal aleine am eingang, nachdem der rest der grp fluchtartig geleavt ist..
ich hasse diese ini

los..gebts mir


----------



## Cradle01 (23. Dezember 2009)

Occulus hasse ich ,liegt aber in der Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe diese Inztanz vor dem Patch gehasst, inzwischen ist sie kein Poblem mehr!
Wenn ich in eine Random-Gruppe komme und den Occolus Ladescreen sehe stelle ich mich direkt mal darauf ein 1-2 dd's und ggf. einen Tank zu suchen (Heiler verlässt die gruppe nicht, des bin ja ich!). So fangen wir mit dem ersten Boss an, der Tank nimmt einen roten Drachen, die DD's einen Bronze-Drachen und ich einen Grünen. wir Boxen den Trash weg, machen den 2. Boss, fliegen hoch, eine Runde fliegen, den 3. Boss und jezt der teil, der den meisten noch schlimm in erinnerung hängt (was aber seit 3.3 mit dem Nerf der einfachste Teil der Inni geworden ist) - der 4. Boss!
Hier eine kleine Anleitung.

Der Rote Drache:
Der Rote Drache ist dafür zuständig, dass er den Boss auf sich zieht und ggf. die kleinen Drachen.
Dazu klickt er einfach doof auf der Tastatur rum und macht seinen Kettenstrahl auf die kleinen Drachen, sobald sie erscheinen.

Der Grüne Drache:
Der Grüne Drache haltet den DoT (Taste 1) 3-Fach gestackt auf dem Boss aufrecht und sezt den Debuff (Taste 2) nach. Wärend man die zeit damit verbringt seine HP auf die anderen Spieler zu übertragen (Taste 3) achtet man immer darauf, rechtzeitig den DoT (Taste 1) nach zu setzen.

Der Bronzedrache:
Die Bronzedrachen sind dafür zuständig, dass der Kampf schnell vorbei geht, dies geschieht, indem 1 Drache die taste 3 Kanalisiert, und 2 drachen ihren kleinen Schaden abfeuern (Taste 1). Sobald der Kanalisierer 10 Debuffs auf dem Boss hat setzen die anderen 2 Drachen die Taste 3 auf den Boss und der eine Drache löst seinen Debuff aus (Taste 1). Dies verursacht genug Schaden, dass die anderen 2 Drachen wieder genug Debuffs auf dem boss haben, und wieder auslösen können, sobald der einzelne Drache kanalisiert. Dies sezt sich im Laufe des Kampfes so fort.
Desweiteren haben die Bronzedrachen die Funktion, die Zeit anzuhalten. Dies kann genuzt werden, um das Spawnen der kleinen Adds zu verhindern. Erforderte immer viel Absprache, ist allerdings seit 3.3 relativ egal. Einfach nach lust und Laune die Nummer 2 drücken.
Der Bronzedrache klingt etwas kompliziert, ist aber total einfach, wenn man ihn mal gespielt hat!

Sollte es zu Phase 2 kommen, fliegen einfach alle gesammelt im Uhrzeigersinn (oder dagegen, am besten einfach dem Roten Drachen, bzw. dem des Leaders) von den weisen explodierenden Kugeln weg. Alle angaben ohne Gewähr, allerdings funktioniert in meinen Gruppen so immer alles bestens!

Schaut nach viel aus, ist aber total einfach, es muss jeder nur seinen Teil machen, nicht den der anderen.
Nach ~15 Minuten nach Start (Je nach Dmg der Gruppe und Pullgeschwindigkeit des Tanks/Manaregg des Heilers) ist die Inztanz leer. 15 Minuten, die man ansonsten in Dalaran abgesessen hätte, aber so deutlich sinvoller nutzen konnte! Dann könnt ihr ja gleich noch eine Inztanz machen und einen Epic-Gem kaufen. Diese Inztanz hättet ihr eh gemacht, wenn ihr die Gruppe verlassen hättet!

Grüße Koma.


----------



## Damatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hasse die ini aber da es wirklich meist die erste oder 2te ini im zufall ist hab ich se dan zähneknirschend gemacht, und wist ihr was? mittlerweile kommt ma da random druch ohne zu whipen!!! toll was?


----------



## Annovella (23. Dezember 2009)

Hatte sie bisher 3 mal, immer hört man "OCH NÖÖÖ NICH OCULUS", aber drin bleiben gott sei dank alle. Habe sogar die drei scheiß Erfolge endlich geschafft, die mir aus der Instanz noch fehlten... mit Randoms ging das, damals mit serverinternen Randoms nicht. So schlimm ist die Instanz nun auch wieder nicht. Wenig Trahs, recht viele Bosse, bisschen abwechslung. Passt schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clemonde (23. Dezember 2009)

ich hasse diese ini, weil sie JEDEN tag als erste random daily für mich ausgewählt wird ....

ich spiel zwar immer schön durch, aber manche spieler sind echt zu doof die 3 skills der drachen durchzulesen und gekonnt anzuwenden -.-


----------



## Pusillin (23. Dezember 2009)

Oculus ist meine Lieblingsinstanz.
Da sieht man am besten wer es drauf hat.
Man sieht wer Movement zeigen kann, wer sich am besten an andere Umstände
(sprich Drachen) anpassen kann (und dies auch am schnellsten bzw. effektivsten tut).
Man sieht wer weiß wann man seine Fähigkeiten am besten bzw. geschicktesten einsetzt.
Und vieles mehr...

Es passiert schonmal dass ich als Heal 3 mal soviel DPS bei gleichem Drachen
(Bernstein) wie ein DD habe, aber kommt halt vor (Time-Run sogar noch geschafft).

Außerdem lässt sich der Schwierigkeitsgrat bestimmen,
viele Erfolge die auch wirklich was fordern.
Und generell sind die Variationen der Instanz am vielfältigsten
(3 verschiedene Drachen, die ganzen verschiedenen Ebenen,
die Art die Instanz durchzuspielen, die Effekte bzw Auslöser)

So, dann sagt mal was ihr gegen die Instanz habt und begründet es bitte entsprechend!


----------



## Pusillin (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja zu den Tanks:
Bin mal da reingekommen, der Tank sofort:
"ne sry ich bin raus"
Ewig auf nen neuen Tank gewartet,
als der kam ist er direkt wortlos geleavt.
Irgendwann kam dann der dritte, der nicht geleavt ist.


Ein anderesmal hat sich die Gruppe so langsam aufgelöst, während dem Inigang, bis nurnoch Ich und noch Jemand da waren.
Naja hams dann aufgegeben, aber auf einmal, 3 sec nach der Überlegung, schwupp: Gruppe voll.
Und dann noch geschafft.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (23. Dezember 2009)

die ini is sau einfach geworden weiss noch wo ich meinen letzten occulus erfolg letzten februar bekommen habe, :-D seit dem nur 1 mal da rein um nen gildenkkumpel zu helfen seinen erfolg da zu holen. Aber was mich jetzt nervt ist beid er rnd suche system das dauernd die gleichen inzen kommen, 5x occulus, 3x nexus, 2x hds, 2x hdz4,1x gundrak und 1x hdz4.


----------



## Vrocas (23. Dezember 2009)

Naja... aber ich finde es auch ein bisschen doof, dass unter "zufällige Instanz" komischerweise immer die kommt, die man zuletzt war.

Zum Beispiel mit meinem Tauren tank warri, war ich vor 2 Tagen mindestens 15 mal Friedhof >_> 
Dann geh ich einmal Gnomeregan, gib nach dem Run wieder "Zufälliger dungeon" an und lande komischerweise wieder in Gnomeregan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (23. Dezember 2009)

Occulus mag vielleicht einfachsein. PDC, HDS & Ankahet sind das auch aber trotzdem leave ich sofort wieder die Gruppe wenn ich in einer der vier Instanzen lande. Und nicht weil sie schwer sind sondern weil sie einfach nur scheiße sind. ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (23. Dezember 2009)

In den letzten Tagen 4-5 mal Occolus gehabt und nie einer verschwunden und immer clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (23. Dezember 2009)

Das problem ist an Ocu als ini das man teilweise auf absolute Nieten trifft die es ner gebacken bekommen mit ihren Drachen umzugehen.

Nur das weiss man dann erst nach dem ersten Wipe.

Und da man ja net voher weiss wie die Leute speilen geht mal leiber Früher aus der ini^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Dezember 2009)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> ähm ein addon? Oo
> 
> du willst mir sagn du hastn addon mitdem du ids für dich "sperren" kannst das die im rnd tool net kommen? ahja das zeigste mir ma bitte


Das heißt glaube ich no more occu hero... kannst aber auch einfach selber deine occu ID verlängern, dadurch ist die chance das occu kommt geringer...


----------



## Albra (24. Dezember 2009)

occu ist unheimlich simpel geworden
war kurz nahc 3.3 auch mit ner gruppe drin wo niemand der anderen wusste was da drin abgeht (so oft wie occu kommt lohnts sich sicher nen macro zu machen ^^)
alle bosse erklärt, grade der 2. is mit seinen strahlen tricky bei unerfahrenen und nicht- t9equipten leuten... wobei die eh stur drin stehenbleiben
dann das wetternnen mit dem 3. dann noch den erklärt.. den platzanweiser für ferndds und heiler angewiesen und gesagt wo ich tanke.. k er kam nicht zu seiner arkanen explosion .-. soviel dazu früher hat der das irgendwie dauernd gemacht

das ende vom lied war das wir trotz erklärungen und ein paar missverständnisse bei der rollenverteilung der drachen (nein bronzedrachen tanken nicht wo zum teufel ist der rote?? ) nicht nur bei 4/5 den occulus clearerfolg sondern auch den timedrun geschafft hatten..
fazit
das einzig nervige is das man dauernd auf den drachen und wieder runter muss um zu den plattformen zu kommen 
alles andere hat blizz in grund und boden generft

also kinder traut euch endlich occu zu gehen die ini ist schon fast nen größerer witz als als die rndaoeheros

und rndhero interessiert es nicht ob ihr id habt.. in rnd ist sie immer frisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (24. Dezember 2009)

Nobundo schrieb:


> Das Occulus ne Drecksini ist, darin sind sich die meisten Spieler einig, aber das betrifft doch eigentlich nur die Bosse Nr 3 und 4, da sind sich glaube ich auch eigentlich alle einig.



Seit dem Nerf is die Instanz ein Witz meiner Meinung nach. Hab neulich etwas zwar Überzeugungsarbeit an unserer Randomgruppe leisten müssen, aber anschließend war dann doch jeder zufrieden. Persönlich hab ich jetzt nicht grad so ein Problem mit der Instanz, eher ein Problem mit plötzlich die Gruppe verlassenden Mitspielern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Healguard (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, was an Occu so schlimm ist. Ist eine Ini wie jede andere nur halt mit etwas Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (24. Dezember 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt das Tool bzw die Ini vorzeitig verlassen nur weil Occulus zufällig dabei rauskommt?
> 
> Das Problem ist dass viele
> 
> ...


Was wurde denn gepatcht?


----------



## Agyros (24. Dezember 2009)

Mal ehrlich, seit dem Dungeonfinder kennen zumindest immer mehr Leute die Ini, zusammen mit dem nerf wird Sie dadurch immer besser. Mögen ist was anderes, aber ich finde z.B. Kingdom deutlcih ätzender und hdz4 kann ich nicht mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (24. Dezember 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Der kommt glaub ich nur wenn man als Grp Leader die Gruppe verlässt. Sonst kriegt man keinen Deserteur. War jedenfalls bei mir so. Trotzdem hat man einen 15min cooldown.
> 
> Ich persönlich fand Ocu noch nie schwer, speziell jetzt nach dem Nerf sollte das jede Gruppe locker schaffen. Da graust es mich mehr wenn HdR HC aufm Ladebildschirm erscheint. Die Ini kann ganz schön zur Qual werden, speziell die Addwellen am Anfang. Für mich als Kriegertank ne Tortur, vorallem da die Aggro von allen Mobs zu halten
> 
> ...




als palatank geht sie eigentlich, ich gebe vorher immer die reihenfolge fest (priester/mage, schurke/jaeger und dann rest) und es laeuft. priester tank ich selten, den stun ich nur durch und dann locker runter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjxx (24. Dezember 2009)

den 15 min debuff kriegste nich wen du in die erste trash grp stürmst und den grp verlässt den is es wie als wen es die grp einfach nich schaffen würde 

aber was habt ihr alle für ein problem mir occu is eigentlich so einfach sei dem die drachen mit em item lvl scalieren ich ja ich weiss es is nervig mit dem drachen von boss zu boss zu fliegen aber und seit dem ich per such tool occu war hab ich die erfolge auch neben bei gemacht weil ergent wer gefragt ob man nich den oder den machen könne


----------



## Scørpius86 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde jetzt die 15min CD bis man wieder in eine Ini kann nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich leave allgemein wenn ich keine Lust auf eine Ini habe... Bei mir is es allerdings meistens An´kathet. Nen neuer DD is schliesslich schnell gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so schlimm ist es jetzt nicht das man 15min keine Ini machen kann, dann werden in der zwischenzeit Daylies gemacht, oder was ganz anderes...


----------



## Technocrat (24. Dezember 2009)

Zangoran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass viele anscheinend immer noch nicht wissen dass sie nicht mehr so "schwer" wie zuvor ist



Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das ich mich da immer noch ständig verfliege. Daher: kommt Occulus, gehe ich - und zwar angeln, buff-food kann man ja nie genug haben.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (24. Dezember 2009)

Scørpius86 schrieb:


> Ich finde jetzt die 15min CD bis man wieder in eine Ini kann nicht ganz so schlimm. Ich leave allgemein wenn ich keine Lust auf eine Ini habe... Bei mir is es allerdings meistens An´kathet. Nen neuer DD is schliesslich schnell gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scheiss Egoisten ............... wenn das jeder so machen würde, dann wäre eben nicht einfach mal eben ein neuer DD gefunden, aber soweit können viele Leute eben nicht denken.

Und Ocu isn Witz, dass Problem das die meisten damit haben ist ganz einfach, das sie da mehr als nur zwei Tasten bedienen müssen.
Ich find die Ini billig, genau wie die Daylie draußen, mit den 5 blauen Drachen.

Vote for 1 hour ban for leaver


----------



## Piposus (24. Dezember 2009)

NilturionBTL schrieb:


> Das problem was viele nicht sehen wollen, liegt nicht daran das einige nicht wissen das die ini generft wurde sondern das sie absolute movementkrüppel und null skiller sind die nicht wissen wie sie mit drachen um gehen sollen....


Was hat "nicht wissen, wie man mit den Drachen umgeht" mit "null skiller" zu tun? Die Drachen haben 3 Fähigkeiten und movement braucht es ja nur, wenn die Kugeln erscheinen. Mit jedem normalen Char setzt man mehr Fähigkeiten ein und (zumindest in Raids) benötigt man mehr movement.


----------



## Vågor1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte Ocu als dritte heute. Wir waren uns zwar einig das die ini stinkt, aber haben uns dann trtzdem durchgeboxt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (24. Dezember 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Vote for 1 hour ban for leaver



Wie will Blizzard das begründen? 1 Stunde den Spieler bannen,
weil er aus RL-Gründen (auch wenn das selten vorkommt) evtl doch weg muss?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-> Bäh... RL... der bekommt einen Bann


----------



## Shintuargar (24. Dezember 2009)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Wenn Ocu dann alt+F4 ... Es gibt leider zu viele naps und movement krepel in WoW da tu ich mir die ini nicht an.



Leider gibts zu viele Versager im Spiel, die (vielleicht) spielen können, aber sich mit Alt+F4 ausklinken und mindestens vier andere stehen lassen, die 15 Minuten unter Umständen nichts machen können außer rumstehen.

Nee, meine Theorie ist nach wie vor, dass die Leute selbst zu doof für die Instanz sind und sich deshalb ausklinken. Du bist eben auch einer davon...


----------



## Piposus (24. Dezember 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Leider gibts zu viele Versager im Spiel, die (vielleicht) spielen können, aber sich mit Alt+F4 ausklinken und mindestens vier andere stehen lassen, die 15 Minuten unter Umständen nichts machen können außer rumstehen.
> 
> Nee, meine Theorie ist nach wie vor, dass die Leute selbst zu doof für die Instanz sind und sich deshalb ausklinken. Du bist eben auch einer davon...


Nicht wirklich. Letzens hatte nen Kumpel zum 5ten Mal Occu am Tag und hat sich dann auch spontan ausgeklinkt. Die 4 Runs davor musste er jedesmal erklären, wie es mit den Drachen funktioniert.


----------



## Lokiss (24. Dezember 2009)

wo bitte is das problem am occulus ? statt den 15 min cd mit 2 bossen zu füllen sollte es möglich sein die spieler davon in kenntnis zu setzen das occu in 15 min clear sein kann


----------



## Shintuargar (24. Dezember 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Letzens hatte nen Kumpel zum 5ten Mal Occu am Tag und hat sich dann auch spontan ausgeklinkt. Die 4 Runs davor musste er jedesmal erklären, wie es mit den Drachen funktioniert.



Wenn er das so begründet und es der Gruppe mitteilt, hätte ich persönlich sogar noch etwas Verständnis für. Aber einfach wortlos aus der Gruppe oder mitten im Kampf verschwinden um den Debuff zu umgehen ist höchstgradig asozial.

Komischerweise waren meine Occulus Gruppen, wenn sie denn dann mal vollständig waren, nie ein Problem und es musste auch nichts erklärt werden. Aber klar, alle anderen sind grundsätzlich Naps und können nichts. Komisch, bei dem geringen Schwierigkeitsgrad müsste man als "pro" die Defizite ja locker ausgleichen können, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nusku (25. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich im Occu als rnd hero rauskomme, dann bin ich da auch wieder ganz schnell aus der Gruppe raus.
Ich meine ich tu mir ja vieles an, aber jetzt mit dem erweiterten Deppensuchtool dann auch noch Occu hero durchwipen?
Nene. Da haue ich lieber gleich ab.


----------



## Sevydos (25. Dezember 2009)

Einfach die Gruppe zu verlassen finde ich fast immer falsch.
Bei Occu weiss ich vorher schon, dass irgendwer abhaut, wenn ich den Ladebildschirm sehe...
Aber bitte, wie hier schon gesagt wurde, die Instanz is kein Deut schwerer als die anderen, seit dem Nerf. Problem sind nur die Leute, die keine Ahnung von den Drachen haben. Zum Verfliegen in der Ini ... selbst als ich nicht wusste was ich machen musste, konnt ich noch iwo sehe, wo es weiter gehen könnte - Augen auf, und das Problem ist gelöst.

Viel schlimmer finde ich einfach, dass man für die drei neuen Heros immer (!) nur verdammt unterequipter oder unerfahrene Gruppen findet. Wenn ich DAFÜR nen Ladebildschirm sehe, weiss ich, dass ich mich entweder auf ne Gruppe freuen darf, die nach'm ersten (Trash)wipe wieder zerfällt, oder nachher mit mehr Repkosten rausgeh, als ich in ICC bislang Gesamt gehabt habe.
Das ich dafür kein Verständnis habe, sollte klar sein. Da werd sogar ich, nach einigem Zurechtweisen der Gruppe, abhauen - ob mit Heiler oder DD. Das ist einfach unmöglich, wenn der Heiler grade 80 ist, oder der Tank noch nie ne Hero von innen gesehen hat. Auch wenn die DDs nicht leisten, was man von ihnen verlangen mag ist es nicht schaffbar. Da find ichs einfach nicht richtig, dass jeder Noob meint, er müsse grad in diese Inis mit seinen Twinks um diese dort zu equipen, ohne zu bedenken, dass der Twink noch garkein ausreichendes Equip hat und daher darauf "hoffend", dass er vom Rest der Gruppe gezogen wird...oder wie denken diese Leute?
Endet jedes Mal gleich, bei den Gruppen für diese Instanzen. Obwohl ich die wirklich interessant finde, meide ich sie am liebsten.

Die Idioten, die meinen bei Occu direkt abzuhauen sollen froh sein, wenn sie nit von meinem Server waren. Sowas kann ich bei ner alten Hero mal garnicht ab. Wer "Rnd" gehen will, der muss auch einsehen, dass da mal Occu dabei sein kann (einzige Ausnahme sind die schwierigeren neuen Heros). Und wer zu blöd für Occu ist, der macht iwas falsch, der verdient seine Frostmarken für Rndsuche auch nicht.


----------



## Gerti (25. Dezember 2009)

/cheer

Occu Hero clear in 15mins, mit einer sinnlosen Verzögerung, einem Eleschami als Healer und einem DK auf einen Grünen Drachen, der nicht wusste, dass er heilen muss.

Man kommt locker durch die Instanz, wenn EINER weiß, was man tun muss. Der Trash ist totgenerft, die Bosse sind mit T94free auch ein Witz. Und jeder der  nur einmal die Skills ließt, weiß was er tun muss.
Also habe ich kein verständnis für Leute, die leaven, weil die IOnstanz mal richtig scheiße WAR. Ist genauso, wie, wenn du früher im 60er Naxxx gewiped bist und jetzt sagst "Näää ins 80er gehe ich nicht, viel zu schwer"... Es ist totgenerft worden, ich finde es einfacher als Burg und schneller, dass will schon was heißen. Tut es euch bitte einmal an und wenn die Gruppe nicht völlig zurück geblieben ist merk ihr, wie einfach es ist.


----------



## Booldwish (25. Dezember 2009)

Ahhhh schönes thema jeder der da abhaut und mimimi wow is zu leicht heult IHR FU.... NOOBs^^

ok ok^^

aufjedenfall ein tip bleib einfach drinn in der gruppe ich weiss nich ob es gewollt is aber wenn alle 4 verlassen und du der lezte bist schau mal auf deine debuffleiste der debuff ist dann immer sofort weg


und leute noch mal das ne noob ini wie jede andere ihr heult rum wow is zu leicht aber habt schiess vor ner 5er ini ?????

naja frohes fest euch noch und stellt das flamen mal über die festtage bissel ein is ja führtbar mit uns wowlern^^


----------



## soul6 (25. Dezember 2009)

Aber das mit Occulus ist echt witzig.

An Alle welche die Ini nicht mögen : " Versucht es mal ! Es macht spass und ist wirklich easy geworden !"

Occulus ist echt kein Problem mehr seit dem nerv. Ich habs vorher auch gespielt und da wars schon leicht nervig, wenn´st nach einem Endlosflug vom Drachen, wieder ewig bis nach oben
gebraucht hast^^ !

Der Erfolg ist locker machbar und wenn man es 1 oder 2 mal gemacht hat, dann ist auch die Orientierung kein Probem mehr.

lg
randy


----------



## spacekeks007 (25. Dezember 2009)

die ini ist so einfach geworden ich weiss nicht was die leute haben ... entweder sie meiden die ini weil sie nicht blind draufhauen können bzw alles ziehen und wegbomben oder ... naja sie sind einfach unfähig und zu dumm um richtig zu spielen zu können.

und ich will nicht anfangen von früher war alles besser aber es war anders und das ein oder andere war besser und solche helden wären in grünen klamotten umhergelaufen und hätten später mit 60 es schwer gehabt und inis wären zu anstrengend und zu lang gewesen weil die nix gebacken bekommen hätten


----------



## Melian (25. Dezember 2009)

Booldwish schrieb:


> naja frohes fest euch noch und stellt das flamen mal über die festtage bissel ein is ja führtbar mit uns wowlern^^




Du bist grad die bestätigung dieser Theorie, das einige Wow-ler furchtbar sind. Und nichts anderes können als beleidigen. 
Der TE fragt danach, warum gewisse Leute die Instanz verlassen, und du beschimpfst hier mal alle so nebenbei als "Fucking noobs".. 
Na danke.

@Topic: Hab gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal hat sich die gruppe nach boss 3 aufgelöst und ich hatte 30g Repkosten, einmal hab ich sie durchgespielt, wobei ich dem Druiden alles erklären musste, und derHeiler nach einem Wipe beim Endboss abgehauen ist, obwohl er es nicht gepeilt hat, wie man richtig mti dem grünen Drachen heilt

Generell nehm ich gern den Grünen drachen, da ich den verstehe, und mir aufgefallen ist, dass es die meisten eben nicht tun. Beispielsweise das Mal setzen, welches früher 20% mehr dmg brachte, und heute 25% weniger Schaden vom Boss kommt dafür.
Das ist essentiell wichtig, aberk einer tuts - ausser ich.


----------



## Peedy377 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte vor dem neuen tool noch keine nordend inni von innen gesehen. inzwischen hab ich fast alle gesehen. nur oculus und das alte königreich fehlten noch.
ich hab auch nie die chance bekommen für ocukus, denn kaum drin tack waren die ersten wieder weg.

gestern genauso aber der ein teil blieb doch. haben die ini auch halbwegs zügig gemeistert. ok endboss lag erst im 3. versuch, aber das lag daran daß irgendwie jeder gemacht hat was er wollte.

ich fand die ini gar nicht so schlecht. gibt schlimmere


----------



## Firun (25. Dezember 2009)

Also durch das neue Tool kann es passieren das man in den Occulus kommt, meine Erfahrungen war bis jetzt, sehr gut! da diese Instanz wirklich einfacher geworden ist.

Was man allerdings merkt das viele keine Lust auf diese Instanz haben und wenn sie in die Gruppe kommen diese dann auch schnell wieder verlassen, aber wenn man eine Gruppe hat die dann auch zusammen bleibt ist es eine schöne Instanz und vor allem auch machbar.


----------



## Traklar (25. Dezember 2009)

Grundsätzlich verlasse ich eigentlich keine Instanz, Occulus hab ich auch früher bei den Dailyheros (als Quest) nicht gescheut. Die einzige Instanz, wo ich es mir immer überleg ist HdR und nur, weil ich bisher damit nur beschissene (sry für Ausdruck) Gruppen bekommen, mal konnte der Heiler nichts, mal waren wir mit den DDlern schon Stunden am Trash und nicht am Boss, da warte ich dann gerne die 15 min. Aber was ich nicht mache ist einfach nach dem Inv abzuhauen, ich schau mir erstmal die Grp an (EQ und Skillung), dann die ersten 2-3 Grp und wenn ich dann schon sehe, ne das kann nichts werden -> raus.


----------



## Messerset (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann das Gegimpe mit den Drachen auch nach dem Nerv nicht ausstehen. Wenn Ocuulus aufgeht verlasse ich die Gruppe. Da warte ich lieber 15 min.

Irgendwann muss ich diesem bescheuerten Erfolg noch machen. Aber da gehe ich lieber mit meiner Gilde rein.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (25. Dezember 2009)

ich mag die ini nicht, ncith weil sie sehr schwer wäre sondern aus folgenden gründen:
1. sie ist, rein optisch, unglaublich hässlich, genau wie nexus und maly (meine meinung) das ganze blau und so...
2. sie ist total unübersichtlich, war schon paar mal drin, jedes mal geflucht weil verflogen
3. ich finde es schwachsin irgendwelche viecher zu steuern, wo ich mir doch meinen held mit viel mühe großgezogen habe und ich viel lieber mit dem spielen möchte

 und ja ich werd auch immer wieder auf dem ladebildschirm Alt+F4 (dann gibts glaub kein debuff) drücken, was aber auch nicht tragisch ist, weils dds wie sand am meer gibt

ich find die random suche super aber ich glaub jeder spieler hat eine hass-ini, man sollte eine angeben dürfen, die man auf gar keinen fall machen möchte---> bitte flamed mich


----------



## Altros (25. Dezember 2009)

lol occu ist so eine leichte ini da siet man mal wer das spiel nich kann der 3 und 4 boss sind so leich kp der mage boss kommt nich mal zum weg porten besigt ist er. der 4 zu leicht nemen schon immer nur alle brongse drache weiel der zu leicht ist das einzige was mich strest ist der anfang. danach ist es essy.
wer nich meine meinung ist, was 99% sind schaut mal wie die inis in classic zeiten waren und überlegt ob das spiel das richtige ist.


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (25. Dezember 2009)

die iis zu classic sahn auch geil aus und wahren intelligent designt


----------



## Herr Hering (25. Dezember 2009)

Die 2 letzten Bosse sind mittlerweile so easy , nur gehen viele da sie wahrscheinlich die patch notes nich gelesen ham man kommt locker in 20mins durch die inze un von daher is es schwachsinn zu leaven


----------



## TheArea51 (25. Dezember 2009)

Die meisten leute haben auf Ocu keinen Bock weil sie einfach nciht Spielen können!

Ocu ist so Easy wenn man sich an die Taktik hält...... genau so wie Maly... den schaffen die meisten trotz Highend Gear nicht weil sie einfach nicht Spielen können!!!

Alle wollen nur noch Equipt und nix dafür tun.... grüße auch an unsere E-Bay Chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (25. Dezember 2009)

Früher war das 20min Achievment noch richtig harte Arbeit.. wobei okay.. zugegeben.. die Drachen Erfolge waren schwerer. Heute? Fast jede Random-Grp rennt da in der Zeit durch. Hab bestimmt schon gut 20-30 Leuten den Erfolg mit geholt. Aber was ich auch immer beobachtet habe.. wirst Occulus geportet.. direkt erstmal 2 die leaven. Bei fast jeder Grp die sich über die Suche findet. Finde das schon ne echt bittere Sache.

Wie hier Firun schon schrieb, ich glaube nicht das jeder weiss das diese Ini einfacher geworden ist. Wobei sie selbst früher wenn man es richtig erklärt hat nicht schwer war. Schwer war sie nur wenn es 5 Spieler waren wo KEINER ne Ahnung von hatte.


----------



## Phenyl19 (25. Dezember 2009)

Wenn Occulus kommt, dann hol ich mir nen Kaffee und zieh das durch,ich habe noch nie eine Grupe geleavt weil mir ne Ini nicht gefiel.


----------



## Messerset (25. Dezember 2009)

Altros schrieb:


> lol occu ist so eine leichte ini da [sic] siet man mal wer das spiel [sic] nich kann der 3 und 4 boss sind so leich kp der mage boss kommt nich mal zum weg porten besigt ist er. der 4 zu leicht nemen schon immer nur alle [sic] brongse drache [sic] weiel der zu leicht ist das einzige was mich [sic] strest ist der anfang. danach ist es [sic] essy.
> wer nich meine meinung ist, was 99% sind schaut mal wie die inis in classic zeiten waren und überlegt ob das spiel das richtige ist.



Es geht hier ja gar nicht um den Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber wenigstens wissen wir jetzt, wer nicht schreiben kann.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (25. Dezember 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Wie will Blizzard das begründen? 1 Stunde den Spieler bannen,
> weil er aus RL-Gründen (auch wenn das selten vorkommt) evtl doch weg muss?
> 
> 
> ...



Wer aus RL-Gründen aus ner Ini muss, der kann auch gut mit einer Stunde Bnn leben, denn entweder IST das RL wichtiger, dann nimmt man das in Kauf und kümmert sich eben drum, oder es ist nur eine Ausrede, dann hat man den Bann erst recht verdient.

Wer weiß, das er nur noch 25 Minuten Zeit hat, aber davon ausgehen MUSS, das er auch Inis erwischen kann, die länger dauern, gerade mit Zufallsgruppen, der sollte es ganz einfach lassenm trotzdem rein zu gehen, denn das ist egoistisch und mies.

DnDS


----------



## Eysenbeiss (25. Dezember 2009)

Nusku schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Occu als rnd hero rauskomme, dann bin ich da auch wieder ganz schnell aus der Gruppe raus.
> Ich meine ich tu mir ja vieles an, aber jetzt mit dem erweiterten Deppensuchtool dann auch noch Occu hero durchwipen?
> Nene. Da haue ich lieber gleich ab.



Am besten haust du gleich ganz aus WoW ab, denn Leute mit deiner "Einstellung" versauen das Spiel eh auf Dauer.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (25. Dezember 2009)

Orang schrieb:


> die iis zu classic sahn auch geil aus und wahren intelligent designt



So "intellent" wie deine Schreibweise ? 

Naja, bei manchen Leuten passen die Nicks wirklich.


----------



## buddabrot (25. Dezember 2009)

Was habt ihr alle gegen das Oculus?! Mit der Instanz ist mittlerweile in 20-25 Minuten fertig! (wenn die Leute nur ein bissle Ahnungn haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## donsimon (25. Dezember 2009)

Also Manche Leute haben den Begriff "Random" wohl nicht verstanden??

Wenn ich mich, weil ich die 2 Frostembleme haben will, für eine "Random" Hero anmelde muss ich wohl damit rechnen das es auch Oco sein kann...


Kann mich jetzt irren aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht steht im Tool "Zufälliger Herischer Dungon"

Wer liest is klar im Vorteil

So long Don


----------



## Messerset (25. Dezember 2009)

und wer denken kann auch. da steht nichts von verpflichtung, oder?


----------



## Julyan von Sturmwind (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen und vorab fröhliche Weihnachten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönlich habe ich auch nichts (mehr) gegen diese Instanz. Früher sah das etwas anders aus, doch jetzt, da man weiß, wie der Hase läuft und der Schwierigkeitsgrad deutlich gesenkt wurde, mache ich sie sogar recht gern. Natürlich kommt es auch immer darauf an, was für eine Gruppe man erwischt und welches Potential sie besitzt. Gestern hatte ich jedoch bspw. das Glück, eine tolle Truppe gefunden zu haben, mit der sogar die Erfolge "Smaragdleere" und "Rubinleere" möglich waren. Das fand ich schon toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (25. Dezember 2009)

lol & lol & lol & lol.

Wer Oculus nicht mag, muss echt einen weg haben, oder nicht das Ziel, schnell durch die Ini zu kommen - Oculus sind 7 Marken in 15 Minuten.... Der dritte Boss wurde so hart generft, dass man ihn einfach an einer Stelle tanken und töten kann, der letzte Boss ist total eifnach, sofern 3 Leute die Fähigkeiten ihrer Drachen kennen und nicht die 1 spammen...

Ätzende Inis sind VF wegen der ewigen Warterei und HdZ 4, wegen dem 5-minütigen Event mit 2-minütiger Vorbereitung...


----------



## donsimon (27. Dezember 2009)

Messerset schrieb:


> und wer denken kann auch. da steht nichts von verpflichtung, oder?





Meinste nicht ,wenn Dir Blizz nen Debuff verpasst das Du 15 Min. nicht mehr suchen kannst im Tool, das aber irgendwie so gemeint ist das mann nicht leavt????

Mal von der Verpflichtung den anderen aus der Gruppe gegenüber ganz abgesehn, die da warten und sich drauf verlassen ,das jemand der sich im Tool anmeldet, auch die "zufällige Ini" mit Ihnen macht und nicht son OberHonk der sich zu fein ist und meint "Ne drölfmilionenminuten gewartet...kein bock auf Ocu"!!!


PS: Das denken ist sone Sache...Also in der Zeit wo Du den 15Min Debuff abgammelst hab ich die Ini zu 70% clear! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lesen,denken,denken,denken..............schreiben

So long Don


----------



## Morradin (27. Dezember 2009)

so schwer is oculus auch wieder nicht man muss nur wissen wie man die drachen benutzen muss und der vorletzte boss macht mit seiner eisbombe so wenig schaden dass ich als tank da einfach stehen bleibe
und viel aushalten tut er auch nicht

mir ist schon mal passiert das ein neugeladener wirklich noch nie in oculus war aber trotzdem ohne wipe durch auch wens mal 1 grüner und 2 rote waren^^


----------



## Lord Arresh (27. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ich als ZUfalls INi occu erhalte sind bei uns auf dem ream (nozdormu) die leute noch nicht aus der gruppe hals über kopf gefliehen sondern sagten sich ok dann flitzen wir hier eben durch, alle wissen das die ini anstrengend ist aber so lernt man die anderen leute auf dem server kennen btw kann man auch seine eigenen skill im spiel verbessern für die die noch keinen haben ^^

Aber Occu is und war nie eine schwere instanz eher eine aufregende und duerch die drachen eine sehr lange instanz

gruß
Arresh

P.s. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf diese Ausnahmsweise mal Behalten und in seinen Schrank stellen XD


----------



## Melad (27. Dezember 2009)

F3inkost schrieb:


> einfach mitten im kampf die gruppe verlassen u schon wird einem der debuff erspart...
> mit einem geilem lächeln im gesicht sind dann die andren ohne tank da u gucken erstmal doof u ich bin sofort wieder startklar für ne neue inni...
> 
> never ever occu, is mir echt zu doof mit random crappern da rein, die null peil haben..
> ...






ein Glück gibt es nich al zu viele Naps wie dich die denken sie sind zu gut für RND verkacken dann aber an den einfachsten Stellen und verpissen sich. Naja wenn jemand wie du geht ist die GRP eh besser dran.

So far Illi


----------



## Agrimor (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab jetzt mit den Randominis schon des öfteren den Occulus bekommen und nur einmal haben einige Leute gleich nach dem Ladebildschirm die Ini wieder verlassen. Occulus ist wirklich keine große Herausforderung mehr und die Gruppe muss schon ziemlich mau sein, dass "Jagt ihn" nicht automatisch bei rausspringt.


----------



## CoHanni (27. Dezember 2009)

Erst heute war meine 1 Random Instanz Occulus, kaum war der Ladebildschirm voll, 1 geleavt, aber innerhalb von 2 Minuten war ein neuer gefunden und wir haben die Ini gecleart samt Bernsteinleere.... ok, mit 3 Tank und 2 Healdrachen ist zwar die einfachste Varriante, aber wir waren durch und um 6 Marken reicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## merc91 (2. Januar 2010)

wenn zufällig oculus rauskommt...

dann ist sich bei mir bis jetzt die ganze Gruppe einig gewesen, dass wir nicht reingehen.

Zum Glück ist das bei allen gleich unbeliebt.


----------



## Shocknorris (2. Januar 2010)

Occulus spielt man nicht gerne weil einige Spieler einfach keinen Plan von dem letzten Boss haben. Wenn ich zu meiner Daily HC Occulus bekomme benutze ich mein Keybinding ALT + F4, einloggen und sofort neu suchen.


----------



## Kurator (2. Januar 2010)

Da gibt es irgend etwas, das ich nicht verstehe. Ah, genau, die Leute weinen heru, dass WoW zu einfach geworden ist. Kaum ist eine Ini jedoch ein bisschen anspruchsvoll wird sie verlassen. Occu war nie wirklich schwer und seid dem Nerf ist sie schlicht nur noch lächerlich. Ist locker in 20 Min machabar. Meist braucht es vor dem Endboss eine kurze erklärung, das wars dann aber auch schon.
Daher verstehe ich das geweine wegen HdR hero nicht. Ich persönlich finde da den ersten Teil so richtig cool. Als Tank das wohl anspruchvollste im Moment, wo man auch mal etwas machen muss. Jeder Raidboss ist pillepalle dagegen. Kenne die Ini sowohl aus Heiler wie auch aus Tank Seite. Sobald du einen oder zwei DDs dabei hast, welche einen CC können wird aber auch diese einfach. Busse, Frostfalle oder so etwas auf einen oder 2 der Fernkämpfer und schon wird auch dieser Teil einfach. Ansonsten halt als Tank richtig heftige Arbeit.

mfg Kurator


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Januar 2010)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Naja, bei manchen Leuten passen die Nicks wirklich.



Wer sich Eysenbeiss nennt sollte solche Sätze nicht loslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shocknorris (2. Januar 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Ist locker in 20 Min machabar. Meist braucht es vor dem Endboss eine kurze erklärung, das wars dann aber auch schon.



Sicher war damals auch schon in 20 min machbar und ich habe keinen Bock den Spielern eine Instanz zu erklären wenn man sieht das Schamanen z.B. Wille sockeln usw. Man sieht einfach wenn manche Spieler einfach 0 Plan haben, den stress möchte ich mir nicht mehr zumuten.


----------



## Rabaz (3. Januar 2010)

Piggy schrieb:


> die guten spieler beschaeftigen sich 10mins mit der ini die schlechte warten 15mins
> und es gibt noch den deserteur debuff fuer vorzeitiges verlassen. hab nur kein plan ob der zu 100% kommt.



Jo aber der dauert *glaub* schlappe 15 Minuten und tut dewegen niemandem weh. Sollte auf 2 Stunden erhöht werden nach meiner Meinung.


----------



## AmigaLink (3. Januar 2010)

Occulus war noch nie schwer, ist aber vom komplettem Konzept her einfach nur scheiße und macht absolut keinen Spaß!
Durch den extremen Nerv ist die Ini sogar noch bescheidener geworden als sie eh schon immer war, von daher gehe ich da nur rein wenn jemand aus der Gilde sie noch braucht und (verständlicherweise) nicht Random gehen möchte.

Fazit: Wenn ich durch das Random-System da drin lande, bin ich ganz fix wieder raus!


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

in diese verfluchte ini bribgen mich keine 10 pferde...


----------



## _Flare_ (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Occu bisher immer gemacht wenns kam und geleaved sind auch vlt. in 10 Besuchen 2 Leute ... hatte mit meinem Krieger sogar das 1. Mal Occu besucht und wir haben alles im 1. Try geschafft.


----------



## XxSTORMxX (3. Januar 2010)

ich spiel dk-tank und wenn der heiler auf zack ist mach ich die ini mit dem allein was einfacheres gibt es nicht


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Immer wieder lustig wie die ganzen Helden hier alle gleich darauf reduzieren, dass sie zu doof für die Ini sind deshalb dort nicht rein wollen.

Es soll auch Leute geben, denen das Konzept dieser Ini nicht sonderlich gefällt und sie diese deshalb meiden. Aber stimmt die sind nur zu doof dafür und wollen deshalb nicht.

Ich persönlich scheiße auf die 5 oder 6 Marken, gehe aus der Ini und mach halt mit nem anderen Char ne Random ini. Kommt da auch Occulus, mach ich halt mal was sinvolles, es soll ja noch Leute mit RL geben^^

Also nochmal an die ganzen Obermacker hier. Lasst den Leuten die keinen Bock auf diese Kack-Ini haben ihre Meinung. Wenn euch so viel an dieser Ini liegt, sucht euch Gleichgesinnte und dann könnt ihr da jeden tag rein rennen und auf lustigen Drachen die Welt unsicher machen^^


----------



## Shimada666 (3. Januar 2010)

lusitg das den leuten ihr RL immer erst dann einfällt wenn in wow nix mehr geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Thema Oculus, die iss doch nur noch zum gähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Shimada666 schrieb:


> lusitg das den leuten ihr RL immer erst dann einfällt wenn in wow nix mehr geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war ein Beispiel^^

WoW sollte immernoch Hobby sein und das macht man regelmäßig dann, wenn man Zeit hat und nichts anderes zu tun.

Bist du ne Frau? die drehen einem auch immer das Wort im Mund rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (3. Januar 2010)

Kayatol schrieb:


> Für alle die trotzdem nicht gerne Ocu gehen, rate ich zu einem Addon, das die Ocu-ID automatisch extendet und dich so halbwegs sicher macht vor der Ini.
> 
> ~ Kaya



Das macht es Dich nicht, meines Erachtens navch, iost es egal ob du ne ID hast oder nicht, wenn du das RND Tool benutzt. Ich meine ich war bereits 2 mal nacheinander in HDB, trotz ID.

ich lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Ykkandil (3. Januar 2010)

Occu ist ja eigendlich ne recht geile ini... nur wenn man sie 4 mal am selben Tag machen soll ist wirklich genug.... Einmal pro Tag reicht meiner Meinung. Die Ini ist einfach, ja aber die meisten können dieses rumgehampel mit : Drache aufsteigen, Drache absteigen usw. nicht wirklich ab.

Was immer geil ist, wenn man mit ein oder sogar zwei Leeren gleichzeitig arbeiten will. Die Erfolge sind einfach nur geil.

Rnd Hero inis erursachen zwar im Kalender und im Spezifischen Inisuche eine ID, denoch hat man durch RND hero In wohl keine ID...

Das heißt, es kann zu dem Fall kommen wie bei mir... 4 Mal die Gleiche ini an einem Tag... die ersten beiden habe ich bei Occu noch gemacht... aber beim zweiten Mal wars ne leicht dämmliche Gruppe... Naja... da vergeht einem der Lust die ini NOCH 2!!! Mal zu machen...

MfG Ykk


----------



## madmurdock (3. Januar 2010)

3/4 Runs sind da mittlerweile "Jagt ihn" Runs. ICH BIN FROH, dass die Leute abhauen, die kein Plan von der ini haben. So bleiben dann die Leute übrig, die sich da auskennen und die Ini ist in 20 Mins durch..


----------



## Ykkandil (3. Januar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> 3/4 Runs sind da mittlerweile "Jagt ihn" Runs. ICH BIN FROH, dass die Leute abhauen, die kein Plan von der ini haben. So bleiben dann die Leute übrig, die sich da auskennen und die Ini ist in 20 Mins durch..



Joa, ist echt geil, nur wenn du dann solche Pfeiffen hast, die auf "Du nimmst den Grünen Drachen" Oder so sämtliche Drachen nehmen AUSSER den Grünen ists echt lächerlich... und dann net mal sagen, dass man net weiß was man machen soll.... Immer toll... Bei uns wars der Heilerdrache... (zum Glück hatten wir Zwei) Der blieb bei den Arkanenkugeln einfach stehen... Naja... Dann ist er auch gegangen und wir haben nen Guten Spieler bekommen.


----------



## SierraXTC (3. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben, denen das Konzept dieser Ini nicht sonderlich gefällt und sie diese deshalb meiden. Aber stimmt die sind nur zu doof dafür und wollen deshalb nicht.
> 
> Ich persönlich scheiße auf die 5 oder 6 Marken, gehe aus der Ini und mach halt mit nem anderen Char ne Random ini.


Da unterstelle ich mal, dass das auch merkwürdigerweise immer genau die Leute sagen, die bei Malygos im Handelschannel ganz laut hier rufen, wenn der Raid weekly ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo zB zwischen Maly und Occu konzeptionell der Unterschied dann liegt würd ich nur zu gerne wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Occulus war vor 3.1 definitiv eine Instanz, wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt hat, da die Chars alle nicht auf dem hohen Equipniveau waren und jeder Boss schlicht anspruchsvoller war. Heute geht man rein, wie einige schon schrieben, nuked in 20 Minuten die Ini um und freut sich über 'n Erfolg. 

Wer kitet heute noch den Magier oder wer weiß gar, das der 'ne Drucknova macht. Die Ini hat leider durch das Equipniveau und dem Fakt, das die Drachen mit dem Itemlevel skalieren stark an Schwierigkeit nachgelassen. Schade eigentlich, denn ich bin damals gerne Occulus gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allyx (3. Januar 2010)

Also warum leute occulus verlassen versteh ich immer noch net oO, wenn man da ne schöne gruppe hat schafft man "Jagt Ihn" in 10 minuten (ja is mir schon oft passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber was lustig is heil mal alleine mit nem Smaragddrachen ne gruppe wo der Tank weder ausweichen noch Märtyrertum macht -.- .....


----------



## BlackSun84 (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn man im Oculus landet: Rein und diese in Grund und Boden generfte Instanz machen in 15 Minuten. Es war schon vor dem Nerf kein Problem, heroisch alle Erfolge zu machen. Ich bin auch kein Fan vom Fahrzeugkampf, aber diese Angst vieler Spieler vor Oculus ist lächerlich, vor allem mittlerweile. Wobei diese Instanz meine Meinung bestätigt, dass (zu) viele Spieler mittlerweile nur noch die Instanzen machen können, wo sie mit "Gogogo" und ihrem T9-Charakter mit einer Bombertaste durchjagen können - siehe auch die neuen Instanzen, wo gerade die HdR zeigt, wer seinen Charakter richtig beherrscht.


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

@SierraXTC

Da kannst du unterstellen was du willst. Schau mal weiter vorne im Thread, da habe ich schonmal meinen Senf dazu gegeben und geäußert, dass ich Malygos auch ziemlich daneben finde.

Ich mag solche komischen "Events" nicht sonderlich (Flammenlevi, ICC 3. Boss, Malygos, Occulus) wo man nicht selbst seinen Char steuert sonder in irgendwelchen Fahrzeugen sitzt oder auf Drachen reitet oder whatever.

Ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich verkloppt die Mops lieber selbst oder lass mich verkloppen (als Tank)


----------



## Ureldhir (3. Januar 2010)

Naja es gibt halt auch genug Leute die schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.... Es kommt einfach immer wieder vor, dass sich gewisse Individuen keine drei Styles durchlesen und verstehen können. Und was ich da beim Endbosskampf schon erleben durfte...
Gibt halt zum einen die Unfähigen, die die Gruppe verlassen und zum Anderen die Personen, die die Instanz im Schlaf können, aber kein Interese mehr an unfähigen Gruppenmitgliedern haben.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Januar 2010)

ich war in ein abend 3x hintereinander OCCUS was mir total gereicht hat^^


----------



## Noldan (3. Januar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> Gibt halt zum einen die Unfähigen, die die Gruppe verlassen und zum Anderen die Personen, die die Instanz im Schlaf können, aber kein Interese mehr an unfähigen Gruppenmitgliedern haben.



Da fehlt die dritte Gruppe, nämlich die Leute denen es bei WoW nicht viel daran liegt auf lustigen Haustierchen durch die Gegend zu flattern und die Gegner mit ach so tollen Fähigkeiten niederzuringen


----------



## noizycat (3. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich ist die Instanz mittlerweile wirklich leicht, besonders, wenn man eine *normale* Drachenkombi nimmt ... Der "Timerun" ist ein Witz, und man stirbt eher mal wegen Unachtsamkeit, als weil´s so schwer wäre ...

Aber: Ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen! Man könnte meinen, die Programmierer des neuen Suche-Tools hätten auch das Oculus designt und wollen ihr Produkt nun mehr Leuten näherbringen. Ich war in keiner zufälligen Instanz so oft wie dort! Heute wieder bei 3 Zufallsinstanzen 2 mal Oculus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suina (3. Januar 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Occu war damals schon einfach vor dem Nerf weiss nicht was alle immer damit haben <.<


so siehts aus...
das einzige was die ini schwer macht sind die spieler die denken aufm drachen funzt facerolling immernoch top...


----------



## Littelfoot (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn als zufällige Ini Occulus rauskommt...


...würde ich mich sehr freuen da mir noch der Smaragddrache fehlt und ich zu faul bin so ne Gruppe zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (3. Januar 2010)

habe heute occulus mit 3 leuten gemacht die noch nie drin waren... 20 minuten und fertig...


----------



## Ureldhir (3. Januar 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> habe heute occulus mit 3 leuten gemacht die noch nie drin waren... 20 minuten und fertig...




Wenn man sich die 3 Styles durchlesen kann und versteht auch gar kein Problem.


----------



## Dropz (3. Januar 2010)

man kann auch mir Leuten die die ini noch nie gemacht haben,sogar die Achivements machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig wie die ganzen Helden hier alle gleich darauf reduzieren, dass sie zu doof für die Ini sind deshalb dort nicht rein wollen.
> 
> Es soll auch Leute geben, denen das Konzept dieser Ini nicht sonderlich gefällt und sie diese deshalb meiden. Aber stimmt die sind nur zu doof dafür und wollen deshalb nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich hasse Nexus und Ahn-Kahet. Deiner Ansicht nach hätte ich also dort das Recht zu leaven und im schlimmsten Fall andere warten zu lassen?

Dein RL-Flame kannst du dir auch gestrost stecken, was sinnvolles macht man in der Regel vor Freizeitspaß. Machst du nicht? Dann erzähle nichts von sinnvollen Dingen im RL die man macht, wenn zweimal hintereinander Oculus in einem Spiel ansteht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Januar 2010)

versteh manche leute ent die einfach leaven ma ein beispiel

ein spieler meldet sich  für rnd hc an und wartet angenomen 20 mins es kommt ocu er leavt und hat den 15 mins d-buff und meldet sich dan wieder rnd hc  an und wartet weitere 20 mins anstat  in 20 mins  schnell 6 hero marken zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echo (3. Januar 2010)

Occulus ist sau einfach. Ich bin Palatank und meißt brauch ich da nit länger als 12-14 minuten bis man durch ist. Problem ist einfach die meißten kennen die Drachen nicht wissen nicht wie man die steuert wie man heilt wie man schaden macht,.. Malygos haben wohl auch die wenigsten gemacht denn der ensboss ist ja fast genauso wie phase 3 bei dem.
Es sind nur 3 Tasten bei den Drachen und jede erklärt sich mit dem tooltip. Wer Oculus leavt der ist einfach zu doof für; ganz einfach. Es ist die 2t leichteste inni nach Burg geworden. Die AE caster mobs machen kein schaden mehr und alles ist sau schnell down.


> Es soll auch Leute geben, denen das Konzept dieser Ini nicht sonderlich gefällt und sie diese deshalb meiden.


Schwachsinn. Wem das nit gefällt dem gefallen dann wohl die quests mit den fliegenden mounts auch nicht. Oder allgemein fliegende Reittiere. Finde PDC ätzender mit den reittieren dort. Und wie oft ich da welche aus doofheit sterben seh ist auch nicht mehr feierlich.


----------



## toryz (4. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich ises ja schon wirklich lustig.

So eben, vor 3 Minuten, zufällige Instanz und es erscheint der Ladebildschirm von Occulus, ich steh in der Instanz mit 4 Gruppenmitgliedern, 2 Sek. später steh ich allein da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

